# Bologna - Milan: 1-3



## **Catanese Doc** (28 Agosto 2012)

Sabato 1 settembre ore 20.45

Speriamo almeno in un pareggio...

Ps: Si continua da qui..http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=62883298


----------



## Freddy (28 Agosto 2012)

1X


----------



## cris (28 Agosto 2012)

prevedo un altra esibizione da circo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Andiamo a vincere.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (28 Agosto 2012)

Questa non si può perdere mai


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2012)

Freddy ha scritto:


> 1X



1 UNO Fisso e si va lisci


----------



## E81 (28 Agosto 2012)

almeno ci mettessero un minimo di grinta...


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2012)

se la perdiamo entriamo in un bruttissimo tunnel


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2012)

La stravinciamo!


----------



## andre (28 Agosto 2012)

La vedo malissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2012)

difficile anche un pareggio


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2012)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (28 Agosto 2012)

E' la prima del nuovo "forum" cerchiamo di cominciare col piede giusto..


----------



## Cm Punk (28 Agosto 2012)

Spero che ci sia un nuovo centrocampista
In ogni caso un pareggio sarebbe oro.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Agosto 2012)

I ragazzi dovranno lottare con il coltello fra i denti. Con queste trasferte ci giochiamo una buona fetta della stagione


----------



## Vinz (28 Agosto 2012)

Mah, non lo so. Tanto lo scudetto, se non era già un miracolo prima della Samp, ora lo è sicuramente.
Un bel 3-0 del Bologna


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (28 Agosto 2012)

bisogna dare prova di grande carattere, dimostrare che sappiamo reagire come una squadra...


----------



## GamerLE (28 Agosto 2012)

Come si dice? Anche i grandi cadono, l'importante è rialzarsi


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (28 Agosto 2012)

L'arrivo di Bojan potrebbe significare la volontà di provare il definivo 4-3-3? Bisogna far arretrare il boa e spiegargli che non è un fenomeno, che deve difendere e darsi da fare in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Bawert (28 Agosto 2012)

Scontro diretto


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2012)

Abbiati

Abate Zapata Yepes DeSciglio

Montolivo Ambrosini Nocerino

Boateng

Bojan Faraone​

Spero di vedere Niang a partita in corso


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> Abate Zapata Yepes DeSciglio
> 
> ...


stessa formazione a parte faraone per pazzini


----------



## Harvey (28 Agosto 2012)

Da come ho sentito Abate non recupera quindi De Sciglio mi sa che gioca a destra col giovane leader a sinistra...


----------



## kYMERA (28 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me non vinciamo neanche questa.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> Abate Zapata Yepes DeSciglio
> 
> ...



Penso che lo vedrai solo se lo inquadrano in pachina


----------



## Francy (28 Agosto 2012)

A questo punto l'esperimento della finta punta, visto che giocherà Pazzini dall'inizio, sarà un attimo mandato in ghiaccio, almeno per sabato, quindi o 4-3-1-2 con Boateng trequartista o 4-3-3 classico. Io opterei per questa seconda ipotesi data la scarsa condizione di Boateng.

Abbiati

De Sciglio Zapata Yepes Antonini

Flamini Montolivo Nocerino

Bojan Pazzini El Shaarawy

Boateng in panchina perchè in netto ritardo di condizione. Poi se migliora in settimana lo sa solo Allegri. Flamini che ho scelto perchè unico in grado di far legna in maniera decente. Mexes mi sa che è ancora in vacanza, quindi meglio Yepes insieme a Zapata. Andiamo a Bologna, quindi difesa non molto alta e imperativo ripartire veloci. Purtroppo a centrocampo non abbiamo chi ci garantisce un gioco fluidissimo e dovremo adattarci, se dovesse arrivare Diarra o De Jong dentro subito.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> Abate Zapata Yepes DeSciglio
> 
> ...



se non fosse per Ambro e ElSha sarebbe pure decente. Ma mi sa che Abate non recupera


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2012)

Spero vivamente che Abate non recuperi, così gioca De Sciglio


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma Pazzini giochera' oer il semplice motivo che e' l'attaccante piu' prolifico che abbiamo.

Paato e' rotto, Niang non giochera' a priori , elsha la porta la centra una volta si e quattro no e bojian e' appena arrivato, al limite andra' in panca con niang.

Pazzini elsharaui saranno titolari sabato o domenica


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

Pazzini è completamente fuori condizione, non credo proprio partirà titolare, se davvero Abate non recupera entrerà il Giovine e DeSci a destra...


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

Credo che Pazzini non abbia più di un tempo, per questo non sono sicuro che parta titolare.


----------



## James Watson (29 Agosto 2012)

Partita da vincere assolutamente. Essere a 0 pt dopo due gare sarebbe drammatico, rischieremmo di scivolare in un tunnel molto pericoloso... (già non è che le cose siano proprio "rosee")


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2012)

certo che però l'attacco come sarà messo? abbiamo fuori tutti e due quelli che dovrebbero essere titolari...


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2012)

dentro bojan e niang subito.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (29 Agosto 2012)

Mi auguro che Allegri dia minutaggio a Bojan Elsha e Niang!


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2012)

niang non credo ma bojan sicuro


----------



## almilan (29 Agosto 2012)

gol di niang al 90'


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Prendetevi Bojan al fantacalcio. E' l'attaccante che Allegri sa esaltare...


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> gol di niang al 90'



i gol della bandiera in effetti si segnano attorno a quel minuto...


----------



## Francy (29 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Prendetevi Bojan al fantacalcio. E' l'attaccante che Allegri sa esaltare...



Guarda che mi fido lol.

Per quanto riguarda la formazione ho già detto la mia. Io giocherei con una sorta di 4-3-3 con Pazzo centrale, El Shaarawy a sinistra ed Emanuelson a destra (o Bojan). In difesa Zapata per Bonera e Boateng in panchina (se non è salito di condizione in settimana)


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2012)

Ho una domanda da fare riguardo questa sezione. Mi sembra di aver capito che non ci saranno più i due topic distinti per la gara, quello pre e post partita per intenderci. Con un unico topic trovo difficile la lettura dei commenti post gara perchè in pratica devo andare dietro nelle pagine a trovare quella da cui effettivamente si comincia a commentare la partita dopo la fine. Non si potrebbe tornare a come era prima?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Agosto 2012)

Se devo perdere preferisco farlo con El Sharaawy e Niang in attacco, con Boateng alle loro spalle.
E che Beppe ce la mandi buona.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Lascerei perdere il tridente per questa volta e metterei Bojan e Niang... valuterei Pazzini.
Non mi fido di ElSha che non deve montarsi la testa e iniziare a giocare a pallone..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

io darei ancora fiducia al faraone


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Tra lui e Niang meglio lui... almeno sa come si chiamano i compagni di squadra...


----------



## Kimbo (29 Agosto 2012)

Spero solo NON giochi Bonera. Tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Ho l'impressione che stiate sopravvalutando l'utilizzo di Niang. Credo che giocheranno gli stessi dell' altra volta con Pazzini per Robinho.


----------



## GioNF (29 Agosto 2012)

Pazzo per Robinho e Bojan nel secondo tempo.
In tribuna ci sarà il nostro nuovo centrocampista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2012)

MILANELLO REPORT - L'allenamento odierno: Abate a parte, Niang col gruppo​
L'allenamento di oggi è iniziato alle 10.30. La squadra si è ritrovata in palestra per effettuare 20 minuti di esercitazioni basate sulla forza. Poi i giocatori si sono spostati sul campo centrale per completare la fase di risveglio muscolare con un pò di corsa sul "sali-scendi". Succesivamente 10 minuti di velocità e a seguire una partitella a 3 squadre: velocità e prove di pressing. Mister Allegri ha chiesto intensità nello svolgimento dell'esercitazione che è durato 30 minuti circa.
L'allenamento odierno si è concluso con 20 minuti di partitella: 2 squadre in campo, la prima aveva l'obiettivo di difendere l'altra ovviamente di pressare. Le parti si sono poi invertite. 

Ignazio Abate ha effettuato prima corsa leggera sul campo ribassato poi sulla striscia sabbia. Niang ha svolto tutto l'allenamento con i suoi nuovi compagni di squadra mentre nel primo pomeriggio a Milanello è atteso proprio Bojan.

Domani appuntamento a Milanello di nuovo alle 10.00.

Fonte: acmilan.com


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Agosto 2012)

Sinceramente io invece opterei proprio per il tridente: Niang Pazzini Bojan. Il francese e lo spagnolo si sacrificano molto per la squadra quindi non ci sarebbero problemi di equilibrio. Elsha mi ha dato pessime impressioni contro la Samp. Imprecava, si guardava intorno, sbuffava.. un pò di panca male non gli fa..

Cmq più realisticamente credo che Allegri punterà sul solito modulo: Boa dietro a Bojan e Pazzini.


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (29 Agosto 2012)

Boateng Bojan Pazzini attacco migliore al momento.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2012)

volaaaa diamanti segna ancoraaaa il dall'ara s'innamoraa ti prego segna ancoraaa e alloraa volaaa ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

*una* partita fuori ruolo ha giocato male il faraone, è già partito il tiro al bersaglio


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2012)

già. Rimettiamo el shaarawy nel suo ruolo preferito, bojan dall'altra parte e pazzini centrale. Con Niang pronto a subentrare.
I nostri tre attaccanti più giovani insieme fanno 56 anni..


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (29 Agosto 2012)

Ma io non credo a storia del fuori ruolo....se sei un fuoriclasse vai oltre gli schemi, comunque vorrei sapere, quale è il ruolo di El?

trequartista? mezza punta? attaccante? destra, sinistra centro?


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2012)

segna Bojan sabato


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan Krkić Pérez™;1838 ha scritto:


> Ma io non credo a storia del fuori ruolo....se sei un fuoriclasse vai oltre gli schemi, comunque vorrei sapere, quale è il ruolo di El?
> 
> trequartista? mezza punta? attaccante? destra, sinistra centro?


Per un giovane specialmente conta parecchio non giocare a disagio, vedi Henry alla Juventus ( grande mortazza  )

Comunque ruolo esatto direi alla Dinho, largo a sinistra nei 3 davanti...

Giocare seconda punta comunque è molto simile, tanto finisce che parte da sinistra ne più ne meno

Io proverei Bojan - ElSha, perchè lo spagnolo lo vedo alternativo e non complementare al Pazzo


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (29 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per un giovane specialmente conta parecchio non giocare a disagio, vedi Henry alla Juventus ( grande mortazza  )
> 
> Comunque ruolo esatto direi alla Dinho, largo a sinistra nei 3 davanti...
> 
> ...



se fosse per me fare giocare il Pazzo assieme a Bojan e El92, e sposterei Boateng a centrocampo al posto di quel morto di Montolivo, ma sappiamo benissimo che Allegri vede il Boa unicamente come un trequartista.


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Per me un bel tridente El - Paz - Boj con Boateng al centrocampo.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan titolare per forza


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (29 Agosto 2012)

Come formazione non sarebbe male, magari si sposta Montolivo sul centro sinistra un pò più a suo agio, sul centro destra Noce, e provare Boateng centrale di centrocampo.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2012)

Bojan e' un attaccante centrale se lo vogliamo rovinare lo mettiamo sulla fascia e non combinerà assolutamente nulla...... Non e' robinho non e' il faraone e! Uno che Sa fare goal piu lo allontani dall'aria piu diventa un giocatore normale


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Boateng non può fare il mediano, avanza troppo. Meglio Nocerino lì a sto punto, che avanza solo quando necessario.


----------



## Dave (29 Agosto 2012)

Non capisco perchè c'è gente e giornalisti che dicono che il Milan ora giocherà col 4-3-3 con boateng mediano, Allegri contro la samp ha fatto giocare un 4-3-3 con boateng largo a destra, a bologna giocheremo con el shaarawy largo a sinistra e boateng largo a destra con pazzini al centro, centrocampo nocerino montolivo ed emanuelson probabilmente.
Allegri Boa lo vuole lì davanti, non l'avrebbe arretrato manco con l'arrivo di Kakà, se arriva De Jong siamo più coperti e con Boa mediano con tre punte ci si potrebbe avere un buon equilibrio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2012)

A Montolivo non si può rinunciare, è l'unico che è capace di trattare il pallone, anche se attualmente è un po' fuori condizione


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Il forte di Boateng sono gli inserimenti centrali, dalla destra mi sembrano un pò difficili.


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Boateng poi quest'anno senza Ibra non giocherà benissimo


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Non abbiamo punte che rientrano e brave nei contrasti... il 4-3-3 sarebbe troppo rischioso: la squadra sarebbe sbilanciata e spaccata in 2 tronconi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2012)

Beh oddio,dire fuori condizione è veramente poco eh. Spero veramente che si riprenda molto presto.
Mi riferisco a Montolivo.


----------



## Dave (29 Agosto 2012)

Boateng è un trequartista o una mezzala sinistra, mezzala sinistra c'è già nocerino, a destra montolivo e se arriva de jong al centro, sarebbe il centrocampo titolare, nel 4-3-3 servono tre palleggiatori a centrocampo, tipo Xavi, Iniesta e Busquets


----------



## Cristof94 (29 Agosto 2012)

Non è che Boateng sia nella miglior condizione, però.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A Montolivo non si può rinunciare, è l'unico che è capace di trattare il pallone, anche se attualmente è un po' fuori condizione


Attualmente = ultimi 10 anni


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bojan e' un attaccante centrale se lo vogliamo rovinare lo mettiamo sulla fascia e non combinerà assolutamente nulla...... Non e' robinho non e' il faraone e! Uno che Sa fare goal piu lo allontani dall'aria piu diventa un giocatore normale



Posso annullare la validità del tuo ragionamento con quattro lettere: PATO.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Posso annullare la validità del tuo ragionamento con quattro lettere: PATO.



Secondo me così lo avalli, non lo annulli


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me così lo avalli, non lo annulli


Esatto.


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Comunque El Shaarawy se gioca sulla sinistra rientra molto. Magari non è efficacissimo nei contrasti, ma spesso l'ho visto anche a ridosso della nostra area.

Chiaro che se arriva De Jong subito titolarissimo.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (30 Agosto 2012)

Bojan attaccante centrale? Ma a Barcellona giocava largo sulla destra o sbaglio?

Cmq ci siamo rinforzati secondo me cn questi ultimi colpi (compreso De Jong naturalmente) quindi la salvezza non dovrebbe essere un problema. Forse ce la faremo ad arrivare 4°


----------



## JulesWinnfield (30 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me 4 è proprio il massimo obiettivo possibile per noi...

Secondo voi Bojan subito titolare con il Bologna?


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me così lo avalli, non lo annulli



Pato era un esterno e in quel ruolo ha fatto gol a profusione, poi hanno voluto trasformarlo in una punta e questo è il risultato, ingrossato, debilitato, meno spazio per muoversi, marcato fisso da centrali fisici, impossibilità ad essere innescato in velocità a meno che gli avversari non siano totalmente scoperti, ecc..


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Pato era un esterno e in quel ruolo ha fatto gol a profusione, poi hanno voluto trasformarlo in una punta e questo è il risultato, ingrossato, debilitato, meno spazio per muoversi, marcato fisso da centrali fisici, impossibilità ad essere innescato in velocità a meno che gli avversari non siano totalmente scoperti, ecc..


insomma, a parte l'anno di leonardo ha sempre fatto la punta, e non intendo quella che fa le maledettissime sponde, ma quella che si fionda sul cross dal fondo, che è sul filo del fuorigioco pronta a scattare...

A Porto Alegre l'enorme Fernandao giocava largo per far stare il Papero '' in the box ''...Le difficoltà riscontrate son colpa di MilanLab..


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

Niang non può giocare a bologna perché ci vuole un autorizzazione della FIFA che arriva la prossima settimana..... Perciò come al solito a bologna contati con 3 punte e addio tridente


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2012)

Niang difficilmente avrebbe giocato comunque salvo emergenza clamorosa.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

L'ho già detto che perdiamo?


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

Ed invece e' sbagliato questo e' forte per davvero se non gioca non migliora inutile che resti al Milan


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ed invece e' sbagliato questo e' forte per davvero se non gioca non migliora inutile che resti al Milan



Cosa c'entra ? Non ho detto che non giocherà mai, ma inserire in un momento così pronti via un diciassettenne...


----------



## Bawert (30 Agosto 2012)

Sarebbe stato giusto non rischiare subito Niang


----------



## woeisheafy (30 Agosto 2012)

Spero nel tridente Boateng-Bojan-Pazzini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Mi chiedo una cosa, ma Boateng ha l'immunità? No perchè per come sta giocando ultimamente si meriterebbe una bella panchina almeno per una partita, magari cosi si mette in testa che deve darsi da fare in campo.


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

A questo punto meglio El o Robinho a sinistra, a destra Bojan o Pato, e centrale Pazzini o Niang.
Non è male.


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

Bonera unico certo del posto al centro della difesa!!!!!! Dopo la partita con la Sampdoria...... Allegri hai stra stufato


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Di sabato sera, che palle. E' bello solo quando vado allo stadio si sabato sera.


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Bonera unica certezza? Io avrei detto Yepes.


----------



## Principe (30 Agosto 2012)

Avevo capito che me lo palesavi per tutta la stagione che di deve ambientare sono d'accordo con te

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Cristof94 ha scritto:


> Bonera unica certezza? Io avrei detto Yepes.



Ehehehe anche io


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Se arriva De Jong subito dentro. Al Bologna mancherà Perez, un bel mastino. De Jong deve fare a fette Diamanti. Davanti io schiererei il tridente in un 4-3-3 con El Shaarawy che fa la fase difensiva (diventa 4-4-2) e Bojan e Pazzini davanti. Per Boateng un turno di riposo.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

Pazzini non ha nemmeno 30 minuti nelle gambe: meglio nel secondo tempo.
De Jong non so se arriva il transfer e se è il caso di farlo giocare con 0 allenamenti coi nuovi compagni. La partita è dopodomani, oggi De Jong è ancora un giocatore del ManCity


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Pazzini non ha nemmeno 30 minuti nelle gambe: meglio nel secondo tempo.
> De Jong non so se arriva il transfer e se è il caso di farlo giocare con 0 allenamenti coi nuovi compagni. La partita è dopodomani, oggi De Jong è ancora un giocatore del ManCity



Hai ragione, però davanti alla difesa ci serve troppo (anche se al Bologna mancherà Perez), secondo me andiamo sotto al centro con un centrocampo folto come quello del Bologna. Per Pazzini puoi avere ragione, l'alternativa, come dicevo poche pagine fa, è Boateng con El Shaarawy e Bojan larghi. Oppure con El Shaarawy e Bojan punte. Il discorso è che anche Boateng sembra molto fuori fase.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però davanti alla difesa ci serve troppo (anche se al Bologna mancherà Perez), secondo me andiamo sotto al centro con un centrocampo folto come quello del Bologna. Per Pazzini puoi avere ragione, l'alternativa, come dicevo poche pagine fa, è Boateng con El Shaarawy e Bojan larghi. Oppure con El Shaarawy e Bojan punte. Il discorso è che anche Boateng sembra molto fuori fase.



Ma infatti io ripeto che Boateng lo terrei fuori tanto se deve giocare in quel modo la, cioè svogliatissimo è inutile che occupa un posto in campo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

Boateng nel precampionato è stato inguardabile ma con la Samp secondo me qualche segno di vita l'ha dato, ha bisogno di giocare e noi abbiamo bisogno di lui...


Peccato per De Jong, sarebbe servito subito...Ma Ambro allora niente da fare ?


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Pazzini non ha nemmeno 30 minuti nelle gambe: meglio nel secondo tempo.
> De Jong non so se arriva il transfer e se è il caso di farlo giocare con 0 allenamenti coi nuovi compagni. La partita è dopodomani, oggi De Jong è ancora un giocatore del ManCity


Mi ricordo che con Van Bommel successe proprio così e fu un bell'esordio. Se non ci sono ostacoli burocratici io lo farei giocare, gli altri sono tutti troppo scarsi a parte Ambro che credo sia indisponibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2012)

1 fisso


----------



## sheva90 (30 Agosto 2012)

Spero convochi Bojan e De Jong.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Spero convochi Bojan e De Jong.



Nigel già inizia a collezionare ossa


----------



## Francy (30 Agosto 2012)

Io, se non ci fossero problemi burocratici, lo farei giocare, soprattutto se si è allenato bene in estate (cosa che non so, ma chi lo sa può illuminarmi). Per bene intendo anche giocando qualche amichevole, non come Pazzini. Alla fine è fondamentale per me, soprattutto contro un centrocampo folto e abbastanza buono come quello del Bologna.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2012)

speriamo nel miracolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2012)

bojan credo che lo convochi, de jong secondo me non lo convoca, cmq mi sa che sabato ci becchiamo l'ex gila e vicinissimo al polonia


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;3565 ha scritto:


> bojan credo che lo convochi, de jong secondo me non lo convoca, cmq mi sa che sabato ci becchiamo l'ex gila e vicinissimo al polonia



Quindi ci toccherà vedere Ambrosini al centro. Speriamo bene!


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Per me convoca massimo Bojan.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

Arriva il Gila.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2012)

Bisogna vedere per il transfert, non so se de jong sarà subito convocabile, ma senza un allenamento con la nuova squadra provarlo subito è un azzardo, bojan sarà convocato, niang non può esserlo fino alla prossima partita.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Spero convochi Bojan e De Jong.



De Jong, umanamente parlando, è IMPOSSIBILE che lo convochi. La partita è dopodomani e questo non ha manco fatto le visite mediche...


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Già, Venerdì firma e Sabato gioca?


----------



## Ataraxia (31 Agosto 2012)

Come Mark in Coppa Italia


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Mourinho nel derby fece giocare uno Snejder che era arrivato a Milano mezz'ora prima.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Vabbe' ma tanto non serve a niente...il campionato e' gia' compromesso.

Fossi in Allegri punterei tutto sulla coppa italia e a dare il massimo in champions, il campionato non e' cosa nostra


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho nel derby fece giocare uno Snejder che era arrivato a Milano mezz'ora prima.



e ci fece un mazzo così


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Esatto


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Se si riesce a fargli fare la rifinitura delle 10:30 magari gioca


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

A bologna presentarsi con de Jong e' necessario


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se si riesce a fargli fare la rifinitura delle 10:30 magari gioca



La visita medica quando la fa?


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

per me scende in campo,anche perche' il tempo ce...

partita da vincere senza se e senza ma


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Ah...poi staremo qui a inneggiare De Jong per la caterva di entrate fallose sui giocatori del Bologna...ma contemporeanamente smadonneremo per le zero palle che i nostri centrofabbristi creano per gli attaccanti..Risultato: 0-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Vinceremo, gol di Super Marione


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2012)

Ok, questa volta chi è il Valiani di turno?


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ah...poi staremo qui a inneggiare De Jong per la caterva di entrate fallose sui giocatori del Bologna...ma contemporeanamente smadonneremo per le zero palle che i nostri centrofabbristi creano per gli attaccanti..Risultato: 0-0


Eh... tanto torto non hai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2012)

Ci farà gol Gilardino...


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2012)

De jong dovrebbe fare stamattina le visite mediche, speriamo così che nel pomeriggio possa fare qualcosa, anche di leggero, con la squadra.


----------



## Francy (31 Agosto 2012)

Dai che c'è Montolivo


----------



## Gekyn (31 Agosto 2012)

secondo me al 90% de jong non parte titolare domani!!!


----------



## Cm Punk (31 Agosto 2012)

Farà giocare sicuramente pannocchia altro che de jong.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Momento momento, in campo ci saranno contemporaneamente Pazzini, Gilardino e Montolivo?


----------



## Francy (31 Agosto 2012)

Per adesso la Gazzetta da questa formazione, con ballottaggio Montolivo-Ambrosini:

Abbiati

De Sciglio Bonera Yepes Antonini

Flamini Montolivo Nocerino

Boateng

Pazzini Bojan


----------



## bargnani83 (31 Agosto 2012)

secondo me gioca ambrosini con montolivo a destra.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Agosto 2012)

Come uomini siamo al limite della decenza, Allegri, vedi di non metterci del tuo...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma che coppia è Bonera Yepes? No dai fatemi capire. Hai Zapata e metti Bonera? Ma cosa hai nel cervello, noccioline?

Cmq il Mister deve inventarsi qualcosa. La squadra non è stellare ma qualcosa di buono c'è, deve cominciare a giocare a calcio.


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma Zapata e Acerbi già bocciati?Che acquistoni...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Agosto 2012)

Comincio seriamente a dubitare del mister.. anche questo suo insistere per il 4-3-1-2 mi lascia alquanto perplesso.


----------



## Nivre (31 Agosto 2012)

Bisogna vincere assolutamente pochi ca22i... anche di cu1o se è possibile. VOGLIO i 3 punti

Cmq, se fossi in Allegri in attacco farei provare un tridente composto da:

Emanuelson - Niang - Bojan​


----------



## prd7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma de Jong non lo convocano?


----------



## Nivre (31 Agosto 2012)

Abbiamo preso Zapata (che secondo me è un buon difensore) ma intanto, com'è giusto che sia facciamo giocare ancora quella sega di Bonera. Ma io non ho parole


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2012)

ma è gia arrivato il trasfert per Nigel ? mi pare strano..


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

de jong già convocato


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

BOLOGNA-MILAN: I 23 CONVOCATI ROSSONERI. CI SONO BOJAN, NIANG E DE JONG​
MILANELLO - Questa la lista dei 23 convocati da Mister Allegri per la sfida contro il Bologna:

32.Abbiati, 1.Amelia, 59.Gabriel, 13.Acerbi, 77.Antonini, 25.Bonera, 2.De Sciglio, 15.Mesbah, 76.Yepes, 17.Zapata, 23.Ambrosini, 10.Boateng, 21.Constant, 34.De Jong, 28.Emanuelson, 16.Flamini, 18.Montolivo, 8.Nocerino, 12.Traorè, 22.Bojan, 92.El Shaarawy, 19.Niang, 11.Pazzini.

fonte:acmilan


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Io li farei giocare tutti e 3 dall'inizio


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La visita medica quando la fa?


Eh bho, metti che l'ha fatta alle 8


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Agosto 2012)

Convocati De Jong, Bojan e Niang


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

io metteri subito de jong, dentro pure bojan, niag lo terrei per il 2° tempo


----------



## sheva90 (31 Agosto 2012)

Tra i nuovi penso possa giocare titolare solo Bojan.

Ha fatto la preparazione con Zeman e conosce già il nostro calcio.
De Jong secondo me entrerà al posto del Capitano.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2012)

dentro tutti 3, o quanto meno bojan e de jong. 

la cosa positiva è che non hanno fatto la preparazione estiva con noi, quindi fisicamente saranno messi meglio dei nostri


----------



## Aphex (31 Agosto 2012)

Bene dai, giocherei così:

Abbiati
De Sciglio - Yepes - Zapata - Antonini
Montolivo - De Jong - Nocerino
Boateng - Bojan - El Shaarawy​
In alternativa dentro Pazzini e Bojan in panca o al posto di ElSha.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

In un giorno è cambiato tutto per Niang? bene dai, gli darei spazio già da subito, abbiamo bisogno di pile nuove e forze fresche.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Abbiati

DeSciglio Bonera Yepes Antonini

Montolivo DeJong Nocerino

Boateng

Bojan Faraone ​


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io li farei giocare tutti e 3 dall'inizio





Mesbah convocato


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2012)

direi dentro subito Bojan e De Jong sperando in un bell'impatto


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

allegri ha fatto sapere che giocherà boateng dietro a pazzini e el shaarawy, bojan parte dalla panchina, de jong parte dalla panchina


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> DeSciglio Bonera Yepes Antonini
> 
> ...



Giocherei anche io cosi. Il trio nani la davanti, nessun punto di riferimento. Certo che la difesa è un film horror


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Giocherei anche io cosi. Il trio nani la davanti, nessun punto di riferimento. Certo che la difesa è un film horror


già, cioè sta squadra con Zapata e un R.Carvalho dietro potrebbe anche fare qualcusa di buono...ma così no. No per niente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> 
> DeSciglio Bonera Yepes Antonini
> 
> ...


D'accordo, metterei solo Zapata al posto di Bonera.


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;4435 ha scritto:


> allegri ha fatto sapere che giocherà boateng dietro a pazzini e el shaarawy, bojan parte dalla panchina, de jong parte dalla panchina



che palle..ancora Flamini in mezzo al campo, piuttosto metto Emanuelson che riesce a fare 2 passaggi di fila


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2012)

Magari gioca pannocchia con tontolivo a destra.Cmq undici titolare imbarazzante,i nuovi arrivati si pentiranno di essere venuti


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Penso proprio che sarà quella che ho messo con Ambrosini per DeJong


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Agosto 2012)

Ancora lo stesso identico modulo e ancora una difesa ridicola: alla fine giocherà Bonera/Zapata (chiaramente il migliore in campo contro la samp, tale marione yepes, sarà in panca).


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Abbiati
De Sciglio - Bonera - ? - Antonini
Montolivo - Ambrosini - Nocerino
Boateng
Pazzini - El Shaarawy

Allegri ha praticamente dato queste indicazioni.

ItalMilan


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Avanti con questo 4-3-1-2...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo di vincerla, anche con un colpo di ****. Sarebbe, per il morale, importantissima. Poi dopo la pausa per la nazionale avremo a disposizione giocatori importanti, e incrociando le dita.. Le cose dovrebbero andare meglio!


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Questa sarebbe una formazione intelligente e quindi non verra mai schierata 
4-3-3 abbiati de sciglio, zapata acerbi constant montolivo Ambrosini nocerino emanuelson bojan faraone


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2012)

Che centrocampo di letame


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

Squadra di sterco la nostra, loro hanno più talento. Pazzesco


----------



## Troll (31 Agosto 2012)

Io credo che De Jong dal primo minuto sarebbe una manna.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Agosto 2012)

Capisco lo sconforto dovuto alla campagna acquisti, ma mi sembra che più che tifosi del Milan siate tifosi del Milanello...


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Non capisco perchè Bonera goda di tutta questa fiducia dopo la prova scadente fornita domenica scorsa.


----------



## sheva90 (31 Agosto 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> De Jong, umanamente parlando, è IMPOSSIBILE che lo convochi. La partita è dopodomani e questo non ha manco fatto le visite mediche...



Convocato


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Convocato



Giocherà


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

Bologna, i convocati per il Milan: presenti Gilardino e Pazienza​


In vista dell'impegno in programma domani contro il Milan, Stefano Pioli ha diramato la lista dei convocati del Bologna. Sono 23 i calciatori impegnati nel match del Dall'Ara, ecco la lista completa:

Portieri: Agliardi, Lombardi, Stojanovic.

Difensori: Abero, Antonsson, Carvalho, Cherubin, Garics, Morleo, Motta, Radakovic, Sorensen Maini.

Centrocampisti: Guarente, Pazienza, Pulzetti, Taider.

Attaccanti: Acquafresca, Diamanti, Gabbiadini, Gimenez, Gilardino, Pasquato.

fonte:tuttomercatoweb


eccoli il gilam* vedrete che segna


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma Mexes che fine ha fatto ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

domani gioca con la primavera, perchè ha avuto qualche problema al ginocchio operato ho letto, domani lo testano nella primavera


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

sono sorpreso della convocazione di de jong e gilardino.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

E devono pure partire titolari, non scherziamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

già pure io, anche quella di niag visto che tutti fino a ieri dicevano che tornava dopo la sosta per vie burocratiche, pioli gilardino l'ha convocato perchè ha detto c'è il milan il golletto lo fa il gila


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma Mexes che fine ha fatto ?



Credo sia stato rinchiuso in uno sgabuzzino.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2012)

Ho visto ora le formazioni, se saranno confermate il Milan, almeno sulla carta, è favorito. Bisogna vedere il morale, e se giocherà De Jong dal primo minuto, con lui in campo le cose cambiano radicalmente a centrocampo, se parte lui vuol dire che Flamini si accomoda in panchina, e che l'olandese sarà affiancato da Nocerino e Montolivo, che finalmente torna nella zona di campo a lui più consona! In attacco non capisco perchè Bojan in panchina, El92 mi auguro faccia qualcosa di più di quanto ha fatto settimana scorsa, davvero penosa la sua prestazione. FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Giusto giusto per farci il goal dell'ex


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

De Jong, farà il playmaker in una squadra senza esserne entrato nei meccanismi. Meglio così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ho visto ora le formazioni, se saranno confermate il Milan, almeno sulla carta, è favorito. Bisogna vedere il morale, e se giocherà De Jong dal primo minuto, con lui in campo le cose cambiano radicalmente a centrocampo, se parte lui vuol dire che Flamini si accomoda in panchina, e che l'olandese sarà affiancato da Nocerino e Montolivo, che finalmente torna nella zona di campo a lui più consona! In attacco non capisco perchè Bojan in panchina, El92 mi auguro faccia qualcosa di più di quanto ha fatto settimana scorsa, davvero penosa la sua prestazione. FORZA MILAN!


Purtroppo non credo che De Jong ci sarà dal primo minuto, anche se magari ci scappa la sorpresa.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Domani voglio una vittoria netta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Domani voglio una vittoria netta.



Per il morale sarebbe tanta roba è vero, speriamo.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per il morale sarebbe tanta roba è vero, speriamo.



Infatti Darren, dobbiamo rimetterci in carreggiata.


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Magari il Milan prende fiducia e fa bel gioco.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Scontrone salvezza. Speriamo bene


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2012)

Dai che Gilardino è bello caldo


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2012)

Per me il primo tempo faremo ******, poi entrano De jong e bojan e giochiamo molto meglio.


----------



## Dave (31 Agosto 2012)

Vanno messi subito titolari De Jong e Bojan...non capisco perchè ogni volta che si acquista qualche giocatore si fà partire dalla panchina...


----------



## E81 (31 Agosto 2012)

Non voglio Bonera titolare, santo cielo!


----------



## Dave (31 Agosto 2012)

Su Sportmediaset ci sono il Lider e De Jong titolari


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Su Sportmediaset ci sono il Lider e De Jong titolari



De Jong, ottimo.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Più che De Jong, non capisco perché Bojan ma soprattutto Zapata non giochino. Zapata forse per il fastidio accusato domenica scorsa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Su Sportmediaset ci sono il Lider e *De Jong titolari*


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2012)

rischiamo di regalare un tempo al bologna come al solito, poi speriamo entrino de jong e bojan


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Ah , già. C'è biliardino. Con la nostra difesa rischia di emulare Falcao!


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Ho letto questa probabile formazione:

Abbiati
De Sciglio Bonera Yepes Antonini
Nocerino De Jong Montolivo
Boateng
El Shaarawy Pazzini


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho letto questa probabile formazione:
> 
> Abbiati
> De Sciglio Bonera Yepes Antonini
> ...


ho visto la conferenza stampa di allegri, ha detto che de jong partirà dalla panchina e lo farà entrare solo se ce ne sarà bisogno


----------



## Dave (31 Agosto 2012)

Capisco Yepes... ma Bonera è da spararsi, ma Zapata per cosa l'hanno preso? per aprire un giro di bamba fra Colombia-Milanello?


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho visto la conferenza stampa di allegri, ha detto che de jong partirà dalla panchina e lo farà entrare solo se ce ne sarà bisogno




Si però Ambrosini sembra non essersi ripreso per esser titolare e riproporre il centrocampo contro la Samp appare un pò rischioso... ergo non mi sorprenderei se l'olandese partisse da subito, anche perchè la condizione fisica ce l'ha.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Ancora Pazzini? Mamma mia, spero sparisca il primo possibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Pazzini? Mamma mia, spero sparisca il primo possibile



Segnerà


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Probabile. Ma non è che cambi le cose


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Pazzini? Mamma mia, spero sparisca il primo possibile



Diamogli un po' più tempo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

Boateng-El Shaarawy-Pazzini...mamma mia, come siamo ridotti


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Io avrei fatto giocare Niang e Bojan in attacco e De Jong a centrocampo. Non possiamo più perdere tempo.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Deve giocare Bojan


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma vi rendete che pazzini biliardino borriello...tutti hanno vestito la nostra maglia.

Che schifo, e pensare che eravamo vicino a toni..


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Vanno messi subito titolari De Jong e Bojan...non capisco perchè ogni volta che si acquista qualche giocatore si fà partire dalla panchina...



perché de jong non ha nemmeno conosciuto i suoi compagni e bojan ha fatto un solo allenamento e per fare il 4-3-3 ci vuole tempo perché la squadra lo assimili e lo hanno iniziato a sperimentare solo dopo l'arrivo di bojan che era necessario a questo scopo?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Non fatevi ingannare da chi dice che Bojan è stato preso per il 4-3-3 
Per me Krkic verrà schierato ne' più, ne' meno nel modo in cui veniva schierato Pato quando giocava: punta.

Le alternative tattiche ci sono e Allegri ha detto che sarà interessante provarle: ma serve tempo.
Stasera su SKY dicevano che più che 4-3-3 Allegri sembra stuzzicato da un 4-2-3-1...ma i 3 trequatisti devono essere giocatori bravi a giocare anche dietro la linea del pallone. Boateng lo sa fare, Robinho anche... Bojan non so, El Shaarawy certamente no.

Vediamo. Per il momento va bene l'attuale impostazione. Non rinuncerei a Nocerino per il momento (qualsiasi variazione tattica significherebbe rinunciare proprio a lui).


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Io preferirei un tridente composto da Bojan, Bingo e Pato (se resta in vita). Con Boateng a centrocampo di fianco a De Jong e un altro a caso


----------



## Polis (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io preferirei un tridente composto da Bojan, Bingo e Pato (se resta in vita). Con Boateng a centrocampo di fianco a De Jong e un altro a caso



Allora non sono l'unico a preferire boateng a centrocampo... ._.
Sarà fuori forma, svogliato, spompato dalla satta e quel che volete ma così avanti secondo me non rende come dovrebbe.


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Boateng a centrocampo è necessario, come trequartista non combinerà più nulla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma secondo voi ci sono speranze di vedere Niang in campo oppure no?


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Sì, meglio a centrocampo secondo me. Soprattutto perchè non c'è più Ibra lì davanti


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi ci sono speranze di vedere Niang in campo oppure no?



Secondo me si.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2012)

io credo che più di un pareggio non faremo... occhio a gilardino che ci purgherà come al solito

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si.



ma è arrivato il pass?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si.



La mette


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Se è convocato, mi pare ovvio che sia arrivato il pass.


----------



## sheva90 (1 Settembre 2012)

Per me Niang difficilmente entrerà.
Molto probabile Bojan e De Jong.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Boateng a centrocampo è necessario, come trequartista non combinerà più nulla.



Non c'è più Ibra non ha più spazi per inserirsi e non è nemmeno questo portento in zona offensiva, a volte troppo confusionario/egoista /sparacchione.
Quando torneranno i brasiliani avrà poco spazio, Bojan e Pato, Robinho non sta in panca e la prima punta si spera che Pazzini faccia una buona stagione altrimenti c'è la carta Niang.
Di certo c'è che non sarà facile convincerlo ad arretrarsi e sinceramente se Montolivo non fa male e Nocerino fa quel che deve fare lo spazio non lo troverà mica così facilmente, si deve dare una sveglia.


----------



## Pamparulez (1 Settembre 2012)

Tenendo presente che i nuovi acquisti nn si son mai allenati, e quindi dubito potranno ripetere le gesta di Van Bommel, che dopo 6 ore dall'arrivo era titolare con la Samp facendo un partitone, penso che stasera il rischio tracollo sia fortemente possibile. 
La squadra è quella della scorsa settimana.. senza grinta, senza voglia, senza idee. Soprattutto senza voglia di vincere.


----------



## Pamparulez (1 Settembre 2012)

MA come fa a giocare con Bonera-Acerbi!?! Zapata è nettamente meglio... ma poi Yepes che fine ha fatto!? E' stato il migliore con la samp!!


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Sarà un anno pesante, ogni partita sarà un dramma...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahaha, Bonera orrendo con la Samp ed è titolare a Bologna, Yepes migliore in campo non gioca, eroi dai


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Oddio Bonerotfl ancora in campo.,......


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Yepes non regge più... è un giocatore da "una partita ogni tanto". E' a rischio affaticamento muscolare perenne.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

partita tosta, vero anche che non ci sono piu di vaio e ramirez ma meglio stare molto attenti non facciamoci fregare -.-


----------



## bmb (1 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha, Bonera orrendo con la Samp ed è titolare a Bologna, Yepes migliore in campo non gioca, eroi dai



No ma perchè Bonera migliora giocando.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> No ma perchè Bonera migliora giocando.



Ahhhhhhhh vedi, effettivamente le ultime 3-4 partite dell'anno scorso non ha fatto male


----------



## Harvey (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma il grande colpo a sorpresa Zapata non viene neanche preso in considerazione?!


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Bonera. Uno degli eroi di Atene. Non scherziamo.


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2012)

Bonera dovrebbe restare incollato alla panchina


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio-Bonera-Acerbi-Antonini


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2012)

"Eh ma Bonera è giovane".


----------



## Dave (1 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati; De Sciglio, Acerbi, Bonera, Antonini; Nocerino, Ambrosini, Montolivo; Boateng; El Shaarawy, Pazzini.
A disp.: Amelia, Gabriel, Zapata, Mesbah, Yepes, Constant, Emanuelson, Flamini, Traoré, De Jong, Niang, Bojan.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Acerbi, Bonera, Antonini; Nocerino, Ambrosini, Montolivo; Boateng; El Shaarawy, Pazzini.
> A disp.: Amelia, Gabriel, Zapata, Mesbah, Yepes, Constant, Emanuelson, Flamini, Traoré, De Jong, Niang, Bojan.


Formazione con un solo straniero


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2012)

La vinciamo per tutta una serie di motivi


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Quando vendono Bonera stappo una bottiglia.

Questo non è malaccio, ma 1) è un discreto difensore, 2) la ******** è sempre dietro l'angolo, 3) Con gli attaccanti veloci è nullo completamente


----------



## Pedrosa (1 Settembre 2012)

Hanno venduto Ramirez e preso Gilardino.

Ho detto tutto


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Questa sera bisogna prendere assolutamente i tre punti.


----------



## patriots88 (1 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Capisco Yepes... ma Bonera è da spararsi, ma Zapata per cosa l'hanno preso? per aprire un giro di bamba fra Colombia-Milanello?


eeeeeh sai deve inserirsi negli schemoni di Allegri


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Quando vendono Bonera stappo una bottiglia.
> 
> Questo non è malaccio, ma 1) è un discreto difensore, 2) la ******** è sempre dietro l'angolo, 3) Con gli attaccanti veloci è nullo completamente



ho l'impressione che lo terremo a lungo (magari diventerà un senatore con lo stesso potere di clarenzio  )


----------



## JulesWinnfield (1 Settembre 2012)

è già un senatore Bonny... è dal 2006 al Milan, e dato che abbiamo venduto tutti gli altri, è rimasto lui... e anche secondo me non se ne andrà mai! Di fatto è sempre stato un mediocre difensore di riserva, solo che adesso che siamo messi male lo vedremo spesso in campo

Mexes - Bonera - Zapata - Yepes - Acerbi : se fossero tutti al 100% quale dovrebbe essere la nostra coppia titolare? Zapata Acerbi?


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Tutti al cento per cento direi Mexes-Zapata.

Comunque sia, la formazione mi pare che dia un segnale chiaro soprattutto a centrocampo. Rischiamo dietro (ma rischieremo sempre quest'anno), speriamo che Acerbi sia salito di forma.

Davanti secondo me possiamo creare qualcosa di buono. Boateng ed El Shaarawy si devono dare una svegliata però.


@Jack The Ripper: Io Bojan al fantacalcio l'ho preso, vediamo di non fare scherzi


----------



## Cm Punk (1 Settembre 2012)

Italmilan


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Formazione con un solo straniero



El Shaarawy?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

p.s. tutti al 100% Mexes-Zapata o Zapata-Acerbi sono ottime difese. L'importante è mettere insieme giocatori non simili: ad esempio Mexes-Acerbi mi sembrano troppo simili.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Francy ha scritto:


> Tutti al cento per cento direi Mexes-Zapata.
> 
> Comunque sia, la formazione mi pare che dia un segnale chiaro soprattutto a centrocampo. Rischiamo dietro (ma rischieremo sempre quest'anno), speriamo che Acerbi sia salito di forma.
> 
> ...



Se gioca almeno 30 minuti segna


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Gioca Bojan allora?


----------



## 2515 (1 Settembre 2012)

Se dopo il primo tempo siamo a risultato bloccato prevedo questi possibili cambi.
Ambrosini-De Jong primo cambio
Bojan-Nocerino primo cambio con boateng che arretra in mediana.
Terzo cambio boh, potrebbe anche esordire Niang se Pazzini non ha più fiato.


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

In attacco Boateng,El Shaarawy,Pazzini.Avrei preferito vedere Bojan


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

La prossima gara è tra 15 giorni perciò bisogna vincere a tutti i costi.


----------



## walter 22 (1 Settembre 2012)

Dio mio che difesa . Oggi mi sa che avrò paura pure di Gilardino.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Davanti Bojan Pazzini o tridente?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

La cosa che odio più di tutte è la sosta per le nazionali...Dio quanto la odio!! Soprattutto per inutili amichevoli.


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Davanti El Shaarawy Pazzini


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Davanti Bojan Pazzini o tridente?



Niente Bojan.Boateng,El Shaarawy,Pazzini...almeno così ha detto Allegri ieri


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Davanti Bojan Pazzini o tridente?


Boateng (probabilmente l'unico straniero in campo)
Pazzini-el Shaarawy

Poi metterà Bojan al posto del Faraone o di Pazzini, infine potrebbe esserci posto anche per Niang se le cose vanno in un certo modo.


Ma è possibile che ci sia qualche sorpresa dell'ultimo minuto: Bojan titolare ad esempio.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

La Gazza dice Bojan dall'inizio. Boh...


----------



## Dave (1 Settembre 2012)

Sulla gazza c'è la stessa di mediaset

http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/Squadre/Milan/


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Hai ragione Dave. Ho sbagliato a leggere il titolo del giornale questa mattina 

Avevo letto "Subito Pazzo CON Bojan" invece è "Subito Pazzo POI Bojan" ^___^


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Tutto su Bologna-Milan: Gila subito alle prese con una ex​
L'ultimo giorno di mercato non sarebbe potuto essere più diverso per i tifosi di Bologna e Milan, che si affrontano oggi nel secondo posticipo della seconda giornata di A. Le due squadre ripartono molto cambiare rispetto all'anno scorso e con tanti punti di forza in meno, viste le tante partenze nei giocatori chiave. Il Bologna ha provato a rimediare in extremis, regalando a Pioli tre innesti di sicuro valore quali Konè (ritorno), Gilardino e Pazienza, ma salutando Ramirez, mentre il Milan ha concentrato gli sforzi sui ruoli mancanti ed è riuscito a portare a Milanello Nigel de Jong, fresco di titolo col City. Per Allegri un rinforzo importante ma anche una crescente pressione da affrontare, coi tifosi che si affidano a lui per un campionato all'altezza del Milan. Per Pioli modifiche tattiche impreviste: partito l'uruguaiano sono infatti arrivati due centravanti come Gabbiadini e Gilardino, da combinare il modo opportuno con i confermati Diamanti e Acquafresca.

Il tecnico felsineo sembra intenzionato a mandare il centravanti biellese subito nella mischia, affiancandolo a Diamanti nel suo 3-5-2 e spedendo Acquafresca inizialmente in panchina. Per l'ex attaccante di Genoa e Cagliari non sarebbe certo un segnale di fiducia, ma Pioli vuole recuperare subito mentalmente il centravanti Campione del Mondo, lanciandolo contro la sua ex squadra. I rossoblù sono ancora privi di Curci, Perez e Portanova (questi ultimi squalificati).

Dovrebbe essere la presenza dal 1' di Pazzini l'unica vera novità nella formazione inizialmente di Max Allegri per la trasferta emiliana. El Sharaawy e Boateng completeranno il trio d'attacco, mentre a centrocampo Montolivo agirà da schermo davanti la difesa, con Flamini e Nocerino sui lati. Difesa old-style, che sa di momentanea bocciatura al mercato: fuori Acerbi e Zapata, dentro gli esperti Yepes e Bonera.

BOLOGNA(3-5-1-1): Agliardi; Carvalho, Antonsson, Cherubin; Motta, Taider, Pazienza, Guarente, Morleo; Diamanti; Gilardino.
A disposizione: Stojanovic, Lombardi, Garics, Abero, Radakovic, Sorensen, Pulzetti, Pasquato, Gabbiadini, Gimenez, Acquafresca.
Allenatore: Pioli.

MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; De Sciglio, Yepes, Bonera, Antonini; Flamini, Montolivo, Nocerino; Boateng; El Shaarawy, Pazzini.
A disposizione: Amelia, Zapata, Acerbi, Mexes, Mesbah, Constant, Emanuelson, Traoré, Valoti, Ambrosini, Bojan.
Allenatore: Allegri.

fonte:tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

bojan mi sembra normale non giochi visto che ha fatto 1 allenamento con la squadra...de jong nemmeno uno quindi anche lui è ovvio che non giochi...giusto puntare almeno dall'inizio su pazzo,faraone e prince


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Mi chiedo cosa abbia fatto Flamini nella partita scorsa per meritarsi la conferma 

In b4: chi ci metti?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Fiducia al tandem Pazzo-El Shaa​
Mancano poche ore alla seconda giornata di campionato. Così come ammesso da Massimiliano Allegri, l'attacco sarà costituito da El Shaarawy e Pazzini. Visto gli infortuni di Robinho e Pato, il tecnico rossonero sembra voler puntare molto sul Faraone, già titolare contro la Sampdoria. A suo fianco, Giampaolo Pazzini, che aveva già gicoato uno spezzone di gara contro i blucerchiati. Panchina per Boja, unitosi ai compagni pochissimi giorni fa.

fonte:MN


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

C'è il Gila 
Comunque spero di vedere De Jong,anche dall'inizio,chissene se è appena arrivato.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Ci mettiamo ambrosini , all'occorenza puo' fare il difensore"


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa abbia fatto Flamini nella partita scorsa per meritarsi la conferma
> 
> In b4: chi ci metti?


Constant,Emanuelson o Ambrosini 
Per questa gara purtroppo è così,De Jong è appena arrivato..in breve il posto da titolare sarà suo,con Montolivo e Nocerino ai lati o forse Boateng.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Scusate, perché Flamini? Non giochiamo con Montolivo-Ambrosini-Nocerino?


----------



## Alfiorx (1 Settembre 2012)

Flamini??? Speriamo proprio di no!


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Montolivo di nuovo davanti alla difesa?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

tutti portano ambrosini. solo tmw mette quella formazione


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Infatti,sportmediaset conferma la precedente


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ambrosini davanti alla difesa ,el 92 non so li davanti abbiamo solo pazzini il faraone non segna praticamente mai -.- chissa che non vengo smentita


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Non vorrei che per queste scelte del cavolo buttassimo come al solito il primo tempo (a Bologna non è così difficile, è già successo)


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (1 Settembre 2012)

Dai *****! Ci vuole una bella vittoria... Anche se è uno scontro diretto...


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Dai *****! Ci vuole una bella vittoria... Anche se è uno scontro diretto...



Primo messaggio con parolaccia. Male! Hai letto il regolamento


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo che El92 faccia vedere qualcosa di positivo, dopo la delusione della scorsa settimana!


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo che tutti facciano vedere qualcosa di positivo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

già el92 corre troppo a vuoto non lo so non mi convince ancora


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;6061 ha scritto:


> già el92 corre troppo a vuoto non lo so non mi convince ancora



Siete troppo severi, è un ragazzo.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy oggi si deve dare una svegliata, non ce ne saranno molte di occasioni così perché se Bojan si mette un tantinino a giocare il campo non lo vede più; mi aspetto anche un Niang bello incazzato nel caso entrasse.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

a quanto è quotato il gol del gila ? 

a proposito, si è preso la maglia numero 10. 

il calcio è ufficialmente in lutto.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Gilardino 10?!? Ahahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè dai, El Sha e Ambrosini faranno pena e subentreranno Bojan e De Jong, poco male.


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

Bum num. Gila!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a quanto è quotato il gol del gila ?
> 
> a proposito, si è preso la maglia numero 10.
> 
> il calcio è ufficialmente in lutto.



Stavo guardando i numeri e ho pensato subito che avrebbe preso il 10...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siete troppo severi, è un ragazzo.


hai ragione, ma secondo me lo stiamo troppo caricando di responsabilità, davanti non e cosi facile buttarla dentro non abbiamo piu ibra che la buttava dentro, el 92 fa tanti gioca per carità corre tanto e tutto ma non sa buttarla dentro io avrei messo bojan


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Stasera la chiave della gara sarà bloccare Diamanti e cercare di non andare sotto a centrocampo. Hanno preso Pazienza e pare giocherà, è un mastino. Sarà necessario che uno fra De Sciglio e Antonini vada costantemente ad aiutare i centrocampisti (visto che giocano a una punta i centrali bastano e avanzano), che Boateng faccia il lavoro di copertura in fase difensiva e dovremo pressare bene e molto a centrocampo. Per questo De Jong sarebbe molto utile, almeno nel secondo tempo...

Se Boateng è veramente salito di condizione possiamo riuscire a spuntarla, mi vedo ficucioso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ahahah oddio il gila il 10


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> hai ragione, ma secondo me lo stiamo troppo caricando di responsabilità, davanti non e cosi facile buttarla dentro non abbiamo piu ibra che la buttava dentro, el 92 fa tanti gioca per carità corre tanto e tutto ma non sa buttarla dentro io avrei messo bojan



Infatti, secondo me, gli stiamo chiedendo troppo al momento.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo che gila ne faccia 5 al fascistone


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

Per me Pazzini oggi timbra


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per me Pazzini oggi timbra



Lo penso anche io 

P.S.
Ma la tag non c'è più?


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Avremo pure una rosa di *****, avremo pure un gioco che ti fa piangere, avremo pure un allenatore che è un ameba cocciuta, ma non vedo l'ora di vedere la partita.... 

che droga che sei MILAN


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Ovvio. Sempre Forza Milan indipendentemente da tutto!


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo che gila ne faccia 5 al fascistone


Ma scherzi o lo dici sul serio? Perché in questo modo perdiamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Sempre Forza Milan indipendentemente da tutto!



Mario ma la tag? mi son perso qualcosa?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2012)

niente tag bagai..


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mario ma la tag? mi son perso qualcosa?



Darren leggi questo: 
http://www.milanworld.net/threads/439-Tag-e-velocità-forum


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren leggi questo:
> http://www.milanworld.net/threads/439-Tag-e-velocità-forum



Ah ecco... grazie!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2012)

confermato che Bojan parte dalla panchina... è dura...


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Bah... è la squadra che ha perso in casa con la Samp. Vedremo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

alla fine la capisco la scelta, bojan e arrivato da pochissimo, non sa ancora come muoversi i passaggi che gli fa la squadra, ma sicuro almeno credo a partita in corso entra

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e si a parte il pazzo dall'inizio, montolivo gioca piu avanti per fortuna,davanti alla difesa non si puo vedere


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo entri subito in campo Bojan, voglio vederlo giocare


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

da subito no, ma a partita in corso sicuramente


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

De Jong parte dalla panchina?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma Mazzini è scarso e nullo...perche inisitere con sto cesso? bojan el mummia ed boateng dentro loro!!!


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

c'è nigel dall'inizio??


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



almilan ha scritto:


> c'è nigel dall'inizio??


no parte dalla panca


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

thanks bojan


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Bonera - Acerbi


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

aiuto


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

Bellissima l'immagine Bojan 







Peccato per i giocatori che ci sono scritti dentro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

dobbiamo vincere e voglio vedere una bella prestazione del faraone
De Jong in panca?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (1 Settembre 2012)

Io spero lancia bojan e de jong dall'inizio. 
La coppia centrale e' da brividi, non capisco il credito di cui gode bonera.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

L'italMilan 
10/11 italiani...ma da quando non si vedeva una massiccia di giocatori italiani dall'inizio, nel milan?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Bologna-Milan, gli ultimi cinque precedenti sorridono ai rossoneri​
Sono 66 i precedenti in serie A tra Bologna e Milan giocati allo stadio Dall’Ara. Il computo complessivo, facente riferimento solo alla massima serie, parla di 25 successi della squadra di casa, 22 di quella ospite e di 19 pareggi. Nella passata stagione, il match finì sul risultato di 2-2 con i gol di Di Vaio e Diamanti per i felsineri, Seedorf e Ibrahimovic su rigore per i rossoneri. Gli ultimi cinque precedenti hanno visto il Milan vincere in tre occasioni e pareggiare in due. Ecco il dato delle ultime apparizioni rossonere in terra bolognese:

11-12-2011 Bologna 2-2 Milan 
12-12-2010 Bologna 0-3 Milan 
07-02-2010 Bologna 0-0 Milan 
25-01-2009 Bologna 1-4 Milan 
19-09-2004 Bologna 0-2 Milan

fonte :MN

e vero la difes fa paura :S, allegri cmq deve decidere chi e al coppa titolare non puo ogni partita cambiare


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma quindi dove la commentiamo la partita ? qua o su FB ?


----------



## diavoletto (1 Settembre 2012)

si salvi chi puo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

spero qui altrimenti io la commento da sola visto che non ho face


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Spero di vedere presto almeno la coppia Mexes-Zapata che a naso mi ispira maggiormente fiducia.La partita è da vincere,non m'interessa come!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

concordo la miglior difesa sarebbe mexes yepes, pero yepes non puo giocarle tutte quindi opterei per zapata al posto di yepes quando non gioca,ma sicuramente giocherà sempre bonera -.-, bisogna sperare che si rompa altrimenti giocherò sempre lui


----------



## kYMERA (1 Settembre 2012)

Scusate chi è che gioca oggi in difesa? Zapata non c'è neanche oggi?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusate chi è che gioca oggi in difesa? Zapata non c'è neanche oggi?



Bonera-Acerbi


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Mexes oggi in Primavera, ammonito dopo un minuto.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Io speravo di vedere Zapata già oggi, cosa lo abbiamo preso a fare se poi non gioca neanche col Bologna


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Scusate chi è che gioca oggi in difesa? Zapata non c'è neanche oggi?



si in panca c'è pero in panca


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Difesa: Abate - Bonera - Acerbi - Antonini (!!!!)


----------



## Polis (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Difesa: Abate - Bonera - Acerbi - Antonini (!!!!)



Avanti con sto bonera... wtf?!
Ed il giovine? era necessario??


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Difesa: Abate - Bonera - Acerbi - Antonini (!!!!)



Non abbiamo la difesa di un qualsiasi top club, ma ce le andiamo anche a cercare.

La difesa TITOLARE del Milan dovrebbe essere:

Abate-Zapata-Acerbi (Yepes)-Emanuelson

E per il campionato italiano non sarebbe neanche così male


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Difesa: Abate - Bonera - Acerbi - Antonini (!!!!)



"allegri non ha piu scuse siamo da scudetto"cit. xkè vi preoccupate??

..speriamo di arrivare subito a 40 punti....allegri deve metterci tanto del suo...e per me questo è preoccupante..


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2012)

oggi ci sono possibilità di esonero per allegri molto alte in caso (probabile) di sconfitta


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Non credo, dai.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Difesa da retrocessione


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi oggi deve dimostrare di essere all'altezza per giocarsi la titolarità. Ci spero.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

ma de sciglio cestinato dopo una partita solo perchè torna abate ? bah vabbe...


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Allegri con questo feticismo per Abate ha rotto la fava. Ma alla grande.


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma de sciglio cestinato dopo una partita solo perchè torna abate ? bah vabbe...



Veramente Abate non è nemmeno convocato, gioca De Sciglio


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma Abate non è stato convocato o sbaglio?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

è salita a tutti la para-Abate


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma Abate non è convocato,quindi gioca De Sciglio!


----------



## Nivre (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma Zapata perchè non gioca, cos'ha?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Ma Zapata perchè non gioca, cos'ha?



Mah,nessuno lo sa.Io proverei Acerbi-Zapata!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

ah bene, ottima notizia allora. 

vedo solo ora che ci arbitrerà il simpaticissimo tagliavento. 
si salvi chi può.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

da notare 10 italiani su 11, l'unico straniero è boateng


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

10 italiani su 11 forse non si vedevano dal 1899


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

https://twitter.com/MilanWorldForum/status/241925053569183746

Probabile formazione, dovrebbero essere 9 gli italiani


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Gioca de sciglio e cmq allegri deve saltare possibilmente questa partita solo lui può avere il coraggio di mettere bonera pur avendo yepes e zapata a disposizione e anche de Jong andava messo da subito non me ne frega niente se e' appena arrivato e' 72 volte meglio di nonno Ambrosini per non parlare del terzino sinistro dove io punterei tutto su emanuelson che non ha nulla di meno di Marcelo dal punto di vista difensivo.... Quest'anno non si vince niente almeno fatemi vedere qualche giocatore Che sa giocare al calcio Antonini e bonera io li voglio vedere giusto in coppa Italia


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Gioca de sciglio e cmq allegri deve saltare possibilmente questa partita solo lui può avere il coraggio di mettere bonera pur avendo yepes e zapata a disposizione e anche de Jong andava messo da subito non me ne frega niente se e' appena arrivato e' 72 volte meglio di nonno Ambrosini per non parlare del terzino sinistro dove io punterei tutto su emanuelson che non ha nulla di meno di Marcelo dal punto di vista difensivo.... Quest'anno non si vince niente almeno fatemi vedere qualche giocatore Che sa giocare al calcio Antonini e bonera io li voglio vedere giusto in coppa Italia


Come non quotare. Però è anche vero che parliamo di zapata, non baresi


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma de sciglio cestinato dopo una partita solo perchè torna abate ? bah vabbe...



voglio sperare che dopo la sosta venga provato a sinistra altrimenti Allegri si dimostrerebbe sempre più un incapace


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come non quotare. Però è anche vero che parliamo di zapata, non baresi



Come non quotare anche te, però se contiamo le partite di Bonera al Milan da quando c'è Allegri ha la media di più di una papera (che è costata un goal) ogni 2 partite. Come fa ha preferirlo è un mistero.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> 10 italiani su 11 forse non si vedevano dal 1899



Dida Oddo Nesta Maldini Favalli Gattuso Pirlo Ambrosini Seedorf Gilardino Inzaghi 

una formazione del 2007-08 contro l'Empoli: 9 italiani su 11 (9 su 10 escluso il portiere, come oggi) penso sia l'ultima con tanti italiani che io ricordi

non so se fosse più forte quella o questa....


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] meglio quella!


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come non quotare. Però è anche vero che parliamo di zapata, non baresi



Sono totalmente d'accordo che non abbiamo un pacchetto di centrali forti pero' bonera si sa già chi e' un mediocre e con la Sampdoria abbiamo avuto la conferma quindi avrei voluto vedere uno zapata o un acerbi insieme a yepes che in questo momento dovrebbe essere l'unica certezza almeno finche Reggie fisicamente..... Poi yepes ci serbe anche come uomo carismatico quando fa certi interventi e lotta su tutti i palloni mi fa alzare dal divano !!!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] meglio quella!



e pensa che quella formazione perse 0-1 a san siro con l'Empoli (di Antonini)

allora stasera non ci sono speranze


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> voglio sperare che dopo la sosta venga provato a sinistra altrimenti Allegri si dimostrerebbe sempre più un incapace



un allenatore dotato di buon senso lo proverebbe, spero in una silurata dell'algerino


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

a centrocampo stasera emanuela + montolivo...


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Dove l'hai visto?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sky conferma la formazione di stamani.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Formazione raccapricciante.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

stamani quando ho consegnato le formazioni al fantacalcio davano emanuela e montopirlo.


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Gioca nocerino


----------



## sheva90 (1 Settembre 2012)

La squadra piu italiana al mondo.


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2012)

ci sono già le formazioni ufficiali?


----------



## kYMERA (1 Settembre 2012)

Quali sarebbe questa formazione?


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

MILAN: Abbiati, De Sciglio, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini, Montolivo, Ambrosini, Nocerino, Boateng, Pazzini, El Shaarawy.

BOLOGNA: Agliardi, Morleo, Antosson, De Carvalho, Motta, Taider, Pazienza, Guarente, Cherubin, Diamanti, Aquafresca.

http://www.acmilan.com/it/news/breaking_news_show/30327


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

curioso di vedere acerbi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Formazione agghiacciante.


----------



## Francy (1 Settembre 2012)

Dai Acio, difendi e, magari, segna per noi.


----------



## sheva90 (1 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi... Vediamo...

Forza Diavolo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi OT: Non leggo piu la tag, perche?


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Formazione agghiacciante.



abbiamo capito


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Da MN
Il Milan, come ormai capita spesso nelle sue trasferte di Bologna, giocherà con la maglia e i calzettoni bianchi mentre i pantaloncini saranno rossi come nelle ultime due trasferte al Dall’Ara. I pantaloncini rossi esordirono nella stagione 1998-99 quando il Milan vinse 3-2 grazie ai gol di Guly, Morfeo e N’Gotty.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi OT: Non leggo piu la tag, perche?



http://www.milanworld.net/threads/439-Tag-e-velocità-forum


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2012)

Sarà un parto allucinante


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2012)

Sta sera serve una vittoria! Date tutto quello che potete ragazzi, stasera in campo vogliamo 11 diavoli!


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Almeno ha schierato De Sciglio e non Abate.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai!!!vai faraone..io avrei fatto giocare emanuelson...non vedo nessuno in grado di dare un pallone che sia uno a pazzini...ah no scusate non avevo visto che c'era anche antonini


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Almeno ha schierato De Sciglio e non Abate.



è rotto per fortuna


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> è rotto per fortuna



Ma meglio così va tanto per i cross che fa


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo bene......


Sta frase oggi l'avro' detto una trentina di volte!


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

La vedo nera....


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La vedo nera....



Speriamo che sia rosso-nera....


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

No vabbe ambrosini titolare, LOL


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Dai, speriamo bene. In un pari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mi sento perso senza tag.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

ruiu ha detto che vinciamo a valanga


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)




----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Piove e sappiamo quanto la qualità di Ambro23 risalti quando piove...


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Nuovo rito propiziatorio pre-partita, vediamo se porterà fortuna:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

Oppa gangnam style!


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Caressa e Bergomi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Prendiamoci questi tre punti.....


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

'Sta maglia con i pantaloncini rossi stona parecchio


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Nuovo rito propiziatorio pre-partita, vediamo se porterà fortuna:






Oppa gangnam style!


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

La seconda maglia


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da notare 10 italiani su 11, l'unico straniero è boateng



pazzesco, non mi ricordo l'ultima volta che abbiamo giocato con 10/11 italiani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma chi è quello che dice il Luca, il Noce etc. ? Suma ? No perché me lo sto sorbendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

si va beh rovesciata....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa fa Boateng ? Quanto lo odio quando fa 'ste buffonate...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

eccola la iniziamo a perdere palloni su palloni


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

troppo scarsi


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Pietà


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

siamo lentiiiiii


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

si va boh antonini c* fa


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo Luca. Bel tiro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Il liiiiiider *boing*


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Antonini


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

dE SCGLIO sa crossare


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

siamo piu lenti del torino dai, oggi il torino andava a tutta canna questi camminano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Voglio vedere Bojan davanti e la grinta di De Jong in mezzo


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Antonini precisissimo con la botta da fuori, possesso palla sterile


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

si carbonera tira un po piu lungo -____________________-


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Questi pensano davvero di poter buttarla avanti a caso e poi ci pensa Pazzini. Che poi tra l'altro se non sbaglio sta camminando al nono minuto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Il vero tre ore è Montolivo ma dalla subito...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Che inutile sto mazzini


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ahaha pellegatti fa devono tirare in porta sta punizione si ceeerto cosi finisce in tribuna



che ciofeca di boateng :S


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Non c'è uno che sappia tirare le punizioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Si sente la mancanza della tag durante le partite...


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia, come siamo messi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Montolivo dovrebbe saperle tirare, per dire...


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma Boateng fa tutto lui? piuttosto Montolivo per le punizioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ahaha oddio uno ha perso la tessera cuore rossonero diooo che pollo 



ahah tutti a dire s c e m o s c e m o lol


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma Sky si è scordata le transizioni a casa? Fanno dei tagli osceni per passare ai replay rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Bene De Sciglio... quando torna Ebete dirottiamo Mattia sulla sinistra che sennò siamo nulli.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Boateng bello tonico oggi


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

bene boateng fino ad ora


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma fa tutto boateng?


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Boh attacchi estemporanei. Zero gioco, zero tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

rigoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

daiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Grande Pazzoooo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

mazzini


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Settembre 2012)

rigoree daii


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

mo lo sbagliaaaa ansiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lo tira pazzini lo sbaglia mo


----------



## Miro (1 Settembre 2012)

Rigoreeee pooo Milann


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Se tira Ibra segniamo sicuro... oh wait...


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Tutto tutto c'era tutto, gran movimento di Pazzini


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Goooooolllllllllllllll


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bene così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

adrenalinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pazziniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Diventoooo Pazzooooooooo divento Pazzooooo


----------



## Miro (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazzooooo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Bel rigore, così si tirano, alla Ibra...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

daje pazzo.


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Mazzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

gol di pazzini


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Sììììììììììììììììììì


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Settembre 2012)

ma i rigori st'anno li tira il pazzo? cmq bel tiro


----------



## Miro (1 Settembre 2012)

Il rigore non c'era però.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini adesso ha una media di un goal ogni due partite


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bergomi solito rosicone


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Giallo chirurgico e per il pubblico.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

il Pazzoooooooooo


----------



## anto_milan (1 Settembre 2012)

grandissimo il pazzo


----------



## chicagousait (1 Settembre 2012)

Bene così


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Grande Pazzo ma secondo voi il rigore c'era?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma il rigore c'èra o no?


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=362]ReyMilan[/MENTION] secondo me sì. C'era.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

azzo che punizione rischiosa :S


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Che confusione mamma mia


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma che fallo è????


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

secondo me si c'era


----------



## Zenos (1 Settembre 2012)

Che ***** Bergomi e caressa


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

bene cosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Se riattivassimo la tag giusto per le partite ?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

de sciglio titolare a vita


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ahah e poi de sciglio volevamo darla al genoa ma per favore DE SCIGLIO CON NOI E BASTA


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2012)

La trattenuta è stata prolungata, il fallo c'era... ma dubito che se Pazzo restava in piedi gli fischiava il rigore.... Ha fatto benissimo


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Bravo De Sciglio


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Bella chiusura di De Sciglio ma non deve passare la palla alla cieca però


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Bravissimo De Sceglio, peccato il disimpegno successivo, però ottima copertura.


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me il problema è che non ci sono giocatori di personalità che tengono il pallone per più di mezzo secondo. Sembra incandescente. L'unico che lo tiene un pò di più è Montolivo che vabbè... è quello che è. Robinho sarebbe oro stracolato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Settembre 2012)

comunque abbiamo un gioco penoso mamma mia


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

giallo pure per carbonera finiamo in 10 sta partita


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma che cazz0 ammonisce questo Pirlo?


----------



## chicagousait (1 Settembre 2012)

Che bravo De Sciglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

madoooooooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Attenzione adesso ogni fallo è un giallo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma io lo comprerei Diamanti...


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

i magici cross di rantonini


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Bonera si fa espellere sicuro


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Diamanti gioca da solo


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia il fascista in che stato pietoso


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

tagliavento ha il cartellino facile. 

ovviamente stasera diamanti in modalità pallone d'oro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma penso che tecnicamente sono superiore ad Antonini, è una cosa oscena con quel sinistro.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Pieta


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

abbiati ringrazia che non c'era nessuno davanti a te -.- diamanti cavolo e troppo lasciato libero svegliaaa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Dio mio, ci sono le praterie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Diamanti dietro le punte e Boateng mezz'ala


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ecco e cosi che dobbiamo giocare subito in avanti veloci



uuu tacco del pazzo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Sto rimpiangendo robinho, è l'unico che salta l'uomo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Buona.


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo finalmente DUE che mettono in mezzo angoli decenti. Vedo la luce in fondo al tunnel. Vedo Mattia e Stephan


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ammonito ambrosini grazie a nocerino -.-


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino penoso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Bojan per El Sha nella ripresa.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma che cavolo fai Nocerino????????????


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2012)

personalmente mi stanno piacendo molto acerbi e pazzini


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

nocerello


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Sto nocerino mi sa che ha fatto la stagione della vita lo scorso anno


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Ogni partita qua c'è da perdere anni e anni di vita...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

non la finiremo in 11 e forse neanche in 10.


----------



## esjie (1 Settembre 2012)

A velocità normale era rigore nettissimo, con la moviola si vede che Pazzini ci mette del suo, poco furbo anche il difensore che una volta caduto poteva mollare la maglia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

pannocchia di *****, fuori dalle palle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Sono più o meno convinto che il centrocampo debba essere Boateng-De Jong-Montolivo, Nocerino senza Ibra è tornato ad essere un giocatore da Palermo.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

mado ambrosini


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini lancio perfetto... palla direttamente fuori, grande Pellegatti.


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi sta migliorando...


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Se Diamanti si spezzasse una gamba adesso, avremmo buonissime probabilità di vittoria...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

che lancio è????


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

eccola la ci siamo addormentati che pizza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Abate se ne andasse a quel paese, al limite De Sciglio a sinistra ma Mattia è il terzino titolare.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia


----------



## Trixed (1 Settembre 2012)

che difesa di ***** che ci troviamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

grazie taider altrimenti pareggio -.-



altro errore di nocerino esci va dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Se ci fosse stato Diamanti al posto di Taider sarebbe stato goal.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino vai a farti un giro in panchina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Facciamo pena


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2012)

ambrosini che si sposta ahahhahah ti auguro 1 presenza stagionale pannocchia


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Diamanti pare maradona


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

grande diamanti devi tirare cosi tutta la partita


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Pannocchia sta già camminando


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Boateng è un mostro che giocatore mamma mia


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

o ma sti gialli solo per noi??? hanno gia fatto un paio di falli e niente cartellino


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Stiamo soffrendo anche col Bologna...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

diooooooooooo se la toccava acquafresca


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini va cambiato subito. Finiamo in 10 al 1000000%


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi se avesse avuto thiago vicino mamma mia


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

beh si vero ma con il bologna la scorsa stagione le grandi hanno sofferto tutte


----------



## arcanum (1 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio, Acerbi e Boateng mi stan piacendo molto


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ambrosini va cambiato subito. Finiamo in 10 al 1000000%



al 99,99 



mi sa che il pareggio e nell'area non riusciamo piu ad uscire



si ma c* boanteg tira sempre dai passa pero


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Boateng ha quantomeno rotto lo scroto...


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini è la Morte del calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Tira sempre il Ghanese, sempre oh... sempre


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

ma boateng indovinera' mai un tiro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

montolivo se stirato perfetto!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

E bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaa con sti infortuni


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

alè problemi muscolari


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Rotto Montolivo, ci siamo anche quest'anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

flessore della gamba destra


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Non ci credo dai


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

rotto montolivo, boh io non ho più parole.


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

fuori montolivo,dentro de jong


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

speriamo non sia infortunio lungo, ci va bene che non si gioca la prossima settimana se non ricordo male


----------



## chicagousait (1 Settembre 2012)

Montolivo s'è fatto già male


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

ma dai ma come si fa?


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Entra De Jong dai. Meglio


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia 
Continua la storia di almeno un infortunio a partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

eccoloooooooooooooo entra pittbulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Troppi infortuni, pronto De Jong


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

No dai, già siamo cessi, poi pure gli infortuni no... basta, basta, basta.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

sto nocerino


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

rigore per il bologna lo sapevo c* nocerino di m* pero


----------



## Trixed (1 Settembre 2012)

nocerino del *****


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

ma va a ****** nocerino


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Muoio.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

ma che pancia ha de jong ?

nocerino svegliaaaa, ma che rigore è ? maddai


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino chiude qui la sua stagione


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Settembre 2012)

2 partite e abbiamo già mezza rosa fuori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Nigel ci sorprenderà.


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

grazie nocerino


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

1-1 ;(


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino non può circolare


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

pareggio grazie nocerino del c*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

facciamo schifo al *****, non la guardo più


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Via allegri subito non è possibile sti infortuni è chiaramente colpa sua


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

sto fascista nn ne para uno


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino fa proprio schifo


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino pessimo,speriamo si riprenda dopo la sosta per le nazionali.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

e meglio andare subito nello spogliatoio che ne prendiamo un altra siamo fuori fase


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

bologna ovviamente stile barcellona contro di noi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino pessimo oggi.


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

sarà lungo,lunghissimo quest'anno


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

continuo a dire che è sbagliata la preparazione,non è possibile un infortunio a partita


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

si va beh se questo e rigore ma dai diamanti si tuffa ma daiii


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Il gol era importante perché si sapeva che c'era da soffrire, Nocerino ha fatto un fallo da malato mentale, è andato diretto sul giocatore dentro l'area, una roba da dilettanti


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me non la toccato


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

ma dopo la porcata dell'anno non si può far qualcosa per evitare che tagliavento ci arbitri ? non lo sopporto più, gli auguro ogni male possibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

no ma tagliavento di m* i gialli non li tira fuori per il polonia eh


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> bologna ovviamente stile barcellona contro di noi



siamo noi che rendiamo qualsiasi squadra che ci gioca contro forte come il barcellona


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

Ciao Allegri


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Una decina di infortunati alla 2° di campionato.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Fuori dalle palle allegri ora che siamo ancora in tempo va là, questo senza Ibra ci porta in B


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Che intervento vergognoso Nocerino, che abbatti Diamanti che siamo schierati... mah.


----------



## Trixed (1 Settembre 2012)

pazzini scambiato per gilardino ahahahahahah


----------



## danyaj87 (1 Settembre 2012)

Se vabbe ss dopo un rigore generoso per noi chiediamo cje questo nn sia rigore meglio chiudere subito...


----------



## Petrecte (1 Settembre 2012)

Il Polonia ci sta facendo a fette....ma dove vogliamo andare???


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

centrocampo di fabbri babba bia


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Siamo veramente troppo lenti.


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2012)

facciamo schifo


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi: mamma mia.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Dentro Bojan nella ripresa.


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

io non la sto più guardando, leggo voi che è meglio...


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Pietosi,non riusciamo a creare un'occasione decente che non sia su calcio piazzato.Per lo meno qualcosina prima del nostro gol stavamo facendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

fine primo tempo boh


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Per la prima volta da quando seguo il Milan, ragazzi, non so se sono in grado di riuscire a vederla finire...


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2012)

era meglio commentare la partita in tag...era piu' immediato


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

cacciate Allegri


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

bergomi che sottolinea che il nostro rigore non c'era senza però dire nulla su quello del bologna, ovviamente.


----------



## ErreKappa (1 Settembre 2012)

Che strazio...comunque Acerbi non sembra andare male..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Non siamo niente di più della Sampdoria o del Bologna. Mi son sbagliato, restiamo da retrocessione.


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Che possesso palla 70%


----------



## riccardokaka (1 Settembre 2012)

L'unico che sta giocando bene è il Boa finalmente...sempre propositivo e presente su tutte le azioni. Il resto è uno scempio, a partire da Nocerino che tutti voi osannate e non capite che è la nostra rovina, peggio ancora di Montolivo.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Non vinciamo manco questa...


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Il fatto e' che non diamo proprio l'impressione di poter dominare o prendere in mano una partita. Una grande squadra dovrebbe dare la sensazione di poter segnare da un momento all'altro ma con noi non e' così.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino senza Ibra sembra valere zero.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

A me Montolivo non è dispiaciuto, era l'unico che poteva portare un po' palla lì in mezzo e s'è rotto, ora abbiamo solo macellai in mezzo al campo tra cui uno che ha sbagliato ogni singolo pallone toccato e gli ha regalato un rigore.
Allegri se non vinci questa è meglio che te ne vai così eviti di essere asfaltato per la tua palese ignoranza, questa squadra non ha gioco ed è da 2 anni che abbiamo un infortunio a partita, non si può.
Ora ovviamente si gioca per il pari.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Avevamo iniziato bene e poi siamo calati. Cioè questa squadra sembra viva solo di fiammate niente più, certi giocatori li vedo proprio spaesati come se non sappiano cosa debbano fare.
Montolivo infortunato, bah non ho parole già 400 infortunati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

siamo a palapena alla 2 giornata e io gia mi sto mangiando il fegato


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bergomi che sottolinea che il nostro rigore non c'era senza però dire nulla su quello del bologna, ovviamente.



come si fa dire che il nostro rigore non c'era?? per fortuna che non lo sto ascoltando, mamma mia che schifo sto tagliavento di ***** cista ammonendo tutti e si inventato pure il rigore al bologna


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Settembre 2012)

De Jong ha la pancia.... Nocerino è disastroso. Abbiamo un centrocampo che non filtra un caxxo e non sostiene l'attacco.


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2012)

Manco 20 minuti siam durati, che squadra pateooootica, inutile poi parlare di Tagliavento, c'ha dato un rigore grottesco, d'altronde solo così riusciremmo a inquadrare la porta, non ricordo un tiro in porta su azione.


----------



## cris (1 Settembre 2012)

boh.

che amarezza.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini e' di una pochezza impressionante


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bene i primi minuti,poi il black out.Io mi chiedo perche' il nano c'ha ridotto cosi',perche'.Non lo meritavamgni partita sara' una sofferenza!


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

se basta un solo giocatore avversario di qualita' per metterci in imbarazzo mezza squadra,andiamo bene


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Non male la prestazione del Faraone


----------



## Nicco (1 Settembre 2012)

11 capre in campo...scempio.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Boateng e' un pagliaccio


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Il problema è che non diamo l'impressione di poter dominare una gara. Una grande squadra dovrebbe dare la sensazione di avere in mano la gara, di poter con il proprio gioco creare pericolosità. Con noi non è così.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

C'era un altro rigore plateale su Pazzini prima su calcio d'angolo


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino va dall'essere inutile a dannoso,basta basta!


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

bene boateng finalmente e anche acerbi mi è piaciuto...malissimo nocerino e antonini come sempre inguardabile...vedo che abbiamo già iniziato a pieno ritmo con gli infortuni!!nel 2 tempo metterei emanuelson al posto del noce e più avanti bojan per il faraone


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

abbiamo una tenuta mentale da asilo nido. 
uscito montolivo ci siamo smarriti in un nanosecondo. 

nocerino che cacchio fa ? svegliaaaa non si può vivere di rendita per l'anno scorso.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

E alla fine la tanto denigrata difesa è risultata finora il reparto migliore.
Bene Bonera, benissimo Acerbi e De Sciglio.
Il centrocampo è da retrocessione: Ambrosini discreto ma falloso, Montolivo inesistente e Nocerino da vomito come avevo previsto (farà una stagione pessima). Discreti gli attaccanti, molto molto bene Boateng (costretto però a giocare troppo indietro perché il centrocampo non fa filtro).
Per 30 minuti abbiamo giocato bene, buon ritmo. Ma quando perdi il 75% dei palloni che bel gioco vuoi fare? Con tutta la buona volontà ma siamo pessimi dal punto di vista tecnico: Nocerino ha sbagliato tutti i palloni.

Dentro Emanuelson per Ambrosini e Bojan per Nocerino il più presto possibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Non siamo più da terzo posto[cit.]


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma come diavolo si fa a regalare un rigore del genere?! Che pollo. Detto questo stiamo soffrendo un solo giocatore, Diamanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2012)

A tratti sembriamo una provinciale... manca cattiveria e soprattutto mancano almeno un paio di giocatori di grande qualità.


----------



## ErreKappa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma Montolivo adesso cos'ha? Che disastro mammamia......se resta fuori lui non c'è NESSUNO in grado di costruire un minimo di gioco....


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Che amarezza raga,che amarezza!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

Eh ma senza Ibra si gioca meglio, uiui


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2012)

de jong e' arrivato ieri sera e ha ancora la cena di giannino sullo stomaco...come fa' a giocare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi De Jong al posto di Montolivo? Cioè De Jong mezz'ala? Sono perplesso.

P.S.
Solo a me va lentissimo il forum?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Come detto milioni di volte, soffriamo i giocatori brevilinei. 
Senza Nocerino e con un Emanuelson qualunque forse staremmo 2 o 3-0...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Ah,secondo me i rigori c'erano entrambi,non so dove lo abbiano visto Carezza e Bergomi il primo fallo di Mazzini.


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

a guardarli giocare mettono una tristezza incredibile...siamo senza idee e disorganizzati


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma come diavolo si fa a regalare un rigore del genere?! Che pollo. Detto questo stiamo soffrendo un solo giocatore, Diamanti.



Doveva solo contenere e invece ha cercato l'anticipo, la palla sembra la sfiori ma tocca anche Diamanti e secondo me il contatto non è nemmeno così incredibile come sembra dal tuffo di Diamanti; Nocerino non c'è con la testa e infatti ha sbagliato tutto, purtroppo è un altro che vive di rendita dall'anno scorso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Boateng non dovrebbe vedere il campo per mesi, ******** presuntuoso!


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Non so se ho il coraggio di vedere la ripresa!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

si scaldano tutti dalla panca


----------



## BB7 (1 Settembre 2012)

senza la tag è un incubo però....


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2012)

Molto male direi. Nocerino non pervenuto. Si perde pure questa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo in un buon secondo tempo ma ci credo poco.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Ha fatto bene a mettere De Jong perché Ambrosini è ammonito e l'olandese gli dovrebbe alleggerire il compito. Credo metterà Emanuelson (WOW che alternative di lusso che ha il mister!) molto presto.

Peccato... stavamo giocando discretamente, con un buon ritmo... tutte le azioni subite sono stati errori, a turno, di Montolivo, Ambrosini e Nocerino


----------



## prd7 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma come si fa a criticare Boateng? E' nettamente il migliore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

si scalda gilardino


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2012)

aspettate ma chi era che ha detto : "allegri non ha piu scuse siamo da scudetto ?"


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Nessun cambio


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Grande Allegri che mette De Jong in un ruolo non suo invece di Emanuelson o un'altra punta spostando Boateng dietro.Senza palle


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma chi critica Boateng ha visto chi è l'unico che prova a mettere palle buone e a tirare? Solo Boateng ci prova...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

partiti altri 45 minuti di incazzatura


----------



## Alex (1 Settembre 2012)

boateng mi è sembrato il migliore, nocerino scandaloso


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

noi siamo ancora negli spogliatoi  già angolo per loro



c* mamma mia dioooooooooooooo questo 2° tempo e peggio del primo


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

che angoscia... signore...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia guarente non ci credo questo 2° tempo e peggio del primo non ci posso credere


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

babba bia


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia una TRAGEDIA, dio mio!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Pietà.


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Facciamo schifo ma proprio schifo salvo Pazzini e Boateng e acerbi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Dovevano essere 2-1


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

secondo me neanche la pareggeremo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

bojan- emanuelson- constant si stanno scaldando


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino vai fuori


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

adesso butteranno la croce addosso ad allegri,galliani in primis


----------



## Moruboshy (1 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> senza la tag è un incubo però....


Quoto


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

si va beh io taglaivento non lo voglio piu vedere non fischia!! gialli solo per noi gobbo del.......


----------



## PazzoRossonero (1 Settembre 2012)

Bojan si riscalda , dai speriamo in lui!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

neanche questo giallo ah booooooh


----------



## ErreKappa (1 Settembre 2012)

Dai per favore subito Bojan...tanto a casaccio ci stiamo già giocando...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Il centrocampo non fa filtro, Nocerino è impresentabile.
Bisogna giocare Boateng-De Jong-Montolivo e necessariamente con le tre punte El Sha-Pazzini-Bojan


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2012)

Facciamo schifo parecchio. Fisicamente a terra. Ennesimo infortunio. Grande Allegri!


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> adesso butteranno la croce addosso ad allegri,galliani in primis



sì, beh, s'era capito dall'intervista di Galliani dopo l'acquisto di De Jong... ma io mi chiedo, se non credi più nell'allenatore, perchè fargli iniziare un'altra stagione? Temo sarà come l'Inter con Gasperini...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

mamma miaa no pazzini che sfiga oohhhhhhhhhhmo se fatto male pure pazzini O_O


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma anche la sfiga, mai una volta che finisse sulla testa di uno dei nostri


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> sì, beh, s'era capito dall'intervista di Galliani dopo l'acquisto di De Jong... ma io mi chiedo, se non credi più nell'allenatore, perchè fargli iniziare un'altra stagione? Temo sarà come l'Inter con Gasperini...


spero di no anche perchè chi prendiamo altrimenti



altra punizione pericolosa boh non ho piu parole


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Non si può senza la tag impossibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

che fortunaaaa lo schema era perfetto


----------



## PazzoRossonero (1 Settembre 2012)

Per fortuna che guarente gioca con le ciabatte ... se no già stavamo sotto di due...


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

ma mettesse emanuelson o bojan al posto di ambrosini o nocerino e si gioca col 4-2-3-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

nocerino che m* per favore fuori fuoriiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Che aborto e siamo solo alla seconda di campionato mamma mia


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Meno male che Guarente è uno scarpone,ma temo che segnerà ugualmente.


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> adesso butteranno la croce addosso ad allegri,galliani in primis



e faranno bene perchè anche lui contribuisce


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Bene Boateng, è l'unico che prova a fare qualcosa


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Dimettiti allegri in 2 anni l'unica cosa che hai fatto di buono e' Boateng


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Pensiamo a portare a casa sto 1-1


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

si va booo se entra flamini sempre apposto


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

elsha scandaloso


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pensiamo a portare a casa sto 1-1



pensa come siamo ridotti dobbiamo sperare di portare a casa un punto contro il bologna povero diavolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Bojan, Flamini, Emanuelson... mi gioco tutto che il primo ad entrare sarà il cane francese.


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

nocerino ****


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

altra fortuna il loro gol e nell'area


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Settembre 2012)

che spettacolo diamanti comuque, questo è il top player


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Oh ma Nocerino che dribbla quando deve darla in profondità????
Altro giallo gratuito


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ahahahaha pazzinin ammonito ahahahhahah ma i cartellini valgono solo per noi va beh che schifo pero dai


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino ridicolo. Boateng solo sulla sua verticale e la va a passare in mezzo. Bah. Dai su... a centrocampo serve gente che sa giocare a calcio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

entra gilardino e finita segna lui il gol partita


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Ha cercato la mossa dello scorpione


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino...ma dai


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

che giocatore boateng che giocatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nocerino ridicolo. Boateng solo sulla sua verticale e la va a passare in mezzo. Bah. Dai su... a centrocampo serve gente che sa giocare a calcio...



Dalla prossima:
De Sciglio Bonera Acerbi Antonini
Montolivo De Jong Boateng
Bojan Pazzini El Sha

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Questa era da finalizzare.


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Lentezza esasperante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ma c* fa boateng non riusciamo manco a centrare la porta e sto qra di tacco, mo entra gilardino segna lui sicuro


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

bene solo boateng


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Settembre 2012)

gila...guarda come va a finire, unico gol stagionale...


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Lentezza esasperante.



Non c'è uno che salti l'uomo ^___^


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Boateng Pazzini e acerbi il resto e' impresentabile


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

E' proprio il momento dei tiri al volo da fuori area, bene


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è uno che salti l'uomo ^___^



Esatto..non siamo mai in fase di superiorità numerica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

L'ha messa sul piede di Stefano. Bravo.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Le cavolate non sono i tiri di Boateng, ebne o male sempre pericolosi, ma le cose incompresibili che fa El Shaarawy al limite dell'area, tipo 'sto tiro verso la Luna.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Serve qualcuno che salti l'uomo. El Sha sta troppo largo e ai fini del gioco è davvero INUTILE.


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> spero di no anche perchè chi prendiamo altrimenti



sono d'accordo, ma Galliani dicendo così ha fatto solo peggio a mio parere...
Boh... non so più che dire, sinceramente


----------



## R41D3N (1 Settembre 2012)

Siamo una squadretta da zona retrocessione, questa è la verità ma non scopro certo l'acqua calda!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

dentro bojan subito porca pupazza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Dovevamo tenere Merkel e ridargli El Sharaawy.


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Chiunque al posto di allegri


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

no ma giallo per morleo no eh?


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati vergognoso, è incollato alla porta ed è inutile


----------



## R41D3N (1 Settembre 2012)

E' nell'aria eh...


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

e figurati se toglieva un centrocampista


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo, ma Galliani dicendo così ha fatto solo peggio a mio parere...
> Boh... non so più che dire, sinceramente



si l'allenatore conta ma e la squadra che fa schifo, cioe il pareggio del bologna e colpa di nocerino mica di allegri


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Forza Bojan.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

Gilardino col 10


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Niente, dobbiamo davvero sperare di arrivare a 40 punti il prima possibile... cioè... ci serve un miracolo, se andiamo avanti in 'sto modo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

vaiiiiiiiii follettooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;7152 ha scritto:


> si l'allenatore conta ma e la squadra che fa schifo, cioe il pareggio del bologna e colpa di nocerino mica di allegri



sìsì, ti do ragione infatti


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

ma che giallo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Piedino delicato Nocerino.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy è caduto nel buco nero come pato.... tutto il talento che aveva mostrato all'inizio, è sparito completamente


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Tagliavento assurdo


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

spero che correndo gli vada il fischietto di traverso e si soffochi.


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Tagliavento *****


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

giallo pure per de jong VERGOGNOSO tagliavento dai basta che tocchi quelli del polonia e subito giallo, loro invece mai, erano tre in fuorigioco e il guardalinee non vede va beeh


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

e te pareva il giallo a de jong....è tutto una vergogna.per colpa nostra e per colpa di certa gente.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

L'ammonizione di De Jong


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'ammonizione di De Jong


farà come Van Bommel all'esordio con noi? Espulso per doppia ammonizione inesistente?


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahahah tutto ciò è assurdo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

no ma per favore tagliavento basta sto schifoso ****** di ..


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Tagliavento devi morire


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

dai tagliam* ammonisci pure abbiati dai


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Tagliavento vergognoso


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

io ritirerei la squadra. 

ma che porcate stan facendo sti arbitri, falli di mani non visti, 3 in fuorigioco...ma scherziamo ?


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

Penosi


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia cosa siamo costretti a vedere.....


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> farà come Van Bommel all'esordio con noi? Espulso per doppia ammonizione inesistente?


Temo di sì.L'arbitro mi sembra proprio voglioso di cacciare uno dei nostri.Dopo il rigore generoso che ci ha concesso deve redimersi.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2012)

il peggior milan di cui ho memoria...


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

che ****
Giusto non si può scrivere  
Che (_I_)


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

godo *****eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

andrenalinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pazziniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## PazzoRossonero (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazziniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Oddioooooooooooooooooo Pazzooooo


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

E alloraaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Sono pazzzzzzzzoooooo


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo ti amo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

che regalo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Sti cavoli di Tagliavento, siamo da zona retrocessione.
abbiamo già perso 5 punti con due dirette concorrenti, neanche gli scontri diretti per la retrocessione vinciamo.


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ha segnato Pazzini?? (non la sto guardando xD)


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Settembre 2012)

il pazzzoooo


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

che ****


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

pazzoooooooo


----------



## chicagousait (1 Settembre 2012)

Agliardi ha avuto paura del pallone


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

è merito del giovine


----------



## Moruboshy (1 Settembre 2012)

Pronti a soffrire enormemente?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Questo è un goal alla Pazzini, bravo Giampaolo ma bisogna cambiare qualcosa in questa squadra.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> Ha segnato Pazzini?? (non la sto guardando xD)



Una roba da prima posizione a Mai dire Gol


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini mi sta ultra piacendo


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

agliardi che cacchio si lamenta ? è lui il decerebrato che ha perso palla. 

stai zitto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)




----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Una roba da prima posizione a Mai dire Gol



ahahahah! Bene! ahahah


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2012)

ma acerbi che sul gol, ha creato scompiglio alla difesa???


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> Ha segnato Pazzini?? (non la sto guardando xD)



si su errore di agliardi se le fatta sfuggire dalle mani XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Dubito che nelle prossime 36 partite i portieri perderanno così il pallone sotto il naso di Giampaolo.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Perché non ammonisci eh? pezzente


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ahahahahah epico taglim* se le presa con bojan ahahah gli ha rifilato una gomitata


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Figlio di *******


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Gomitata? niente vero?!


----------



## PazzoRossonero (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma che arbitraggio è? Bojan si prende un *****tto in faccia , e viene richiamato perché si stende a terra , e l'avversario che lo alza a forza non gli dici nulla?? ...mah!


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

ovviamente le gomitate il pezzo di *****ccia non la vede.


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;7204 ha scritto:


> si su errore di agliardi se le fatta sfuggire dalle mani XD



ah beneeee! Evvai, mitico Agliardi! ahahah

P.s. quanto manca?


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

tagliavento è da galera....pazzesco....


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia sto de sciglio forte forte questo altroche


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

nocerino scandaloso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Che bravo De Sciglio.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> tagliavento è da galera....pazzesco....



è l'arbitro di milan juventus dello scorso anno..


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazzooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo puttanicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

triplettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa di pazziniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii odddioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Divento pazzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## robs91 (1 Settembre 2012)

de sciglio idolo


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Settembre 2012)

mammamia la triplettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> è l'arbitro di milan juventus dello scorso anno..



non dovrebbe arbitrarci, questo...


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Triplo Pazzo non ci credo raga impazzisco!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

oddioooooooooooooo di tacco il pazzoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2012)

Gran gol!


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazzzzzzzzzzzzoooooooo fenomeno


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Grande Pazzini.


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

tripletta??? ahahahahahh! Avrei detto tutto, ma non questo, grande Pazzo!! ahahah


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

MA Grande DE SCIGLIO signori, ha fatto uno stop in mezzo a due e palla superba in mezzo, bravo


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Con il tacco gollasso!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Mamma, tripletta Pazzini  due goal tipicamente suoi.


----------



## almilan (1 Settembre 2012)

innamorato pazzo


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Godo.Tue miei vicini romanisti ci stavano prendendo per il **** pensando che stavamo ancora pareggiando,io gli ho urlato contro "s.tron** stiamo vincendo 3-1.Poi mi chiedono perchè odio la Roma


----------



## chicagousait (1 Settembre 2012)

Ha fatto più gol stasera che in tutta la scorsa stagione con l'Inter


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Abate lo deve vedere col binocolo il campo, De Sciglio mamma che forte


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> tripletta??? ahahahahahh! Avrei detto tutto, ma non questo, grande Pazzo!! ahahah



ahahahaha oddio non ci credo aahahahahhaa


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2012)

attenzione niang!


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> non dovrebbe arbitrarci, questo...



eh lo so


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Godo.Tue miei vicini romanisti ci stavano prendendo per il **** pensando che stavamo ancora pareggiando,io gli ho urlato contro "s.tron** stiamo vincendo 3-1.Poi mi chiedono perchè odio la Roma



ahah


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Voglio Niang adesso dajee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

"E venite su Milan Channel dove nascono i climi giusti intorno alla squadra, non andate altrove a farvi strumentalizzare"


----------



## Stex (1 Settembre 2012)

Bravo pazzo


----------



## pipporo (1 Settembre 2012)




----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo Niang...


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

Tranquilli amici del fantacalcio che io pazzini l'ho lasciato in panchina..


----------



## BlackVortex (1 Settembre 2012)

finalmente uno che la mette dentro, ha gia segnato la metà dei gol di robinho dell anno scorso  bada al sodo senza cagarsi adosso


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

de sciglio è un gran giocatore, ragazzi. 

altro che abate. 

ho visto che si preparava niang


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Aahuahuahuhahauhauha Suma

"Mahafattotregolpazziniilpazzopazzini? Me lo confermate? U u u u u u u ilpazzopazzini"


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Ci siamo un po' sciolti adesso, intanto si può dire, Acerbi bella partita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

eccolo niang


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Allora: Pazzini non è un attaccante da Milan ma nella nostra nuova dimensione può fare bene e fin'ora l'ha fatto. Gli devono arrivare i palloni, poi la butta dentro anche di ****. Dobbiamo trovare ancora una quadratura la in mezzo che manca qualità.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Si ma Niang gli ultimi 3 che senso ha ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Aahuahuahuhahauhauha Suma
> 
> "Mahafattotregolpazziniilpazzopazzini? Me lo confermate? U u u u u u u ilpazzopazzini"


Madonna, Suma non si può sentire. L'unica cosa che lo salva è che è milanista altrimenti non si può proprio sentire...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia, un pò di ossigeno finalmente.


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora: Pazzini non è un attaccante da Milan ma nella nostra nuova dimensione può fare bene e fin'ora l'ha fatto. Gli devono arrivare i palloni, poi la butta dentro anche di ****. Dobbiamo trovare ancora una quadratura la in mezzo che manca qualità.



quoto, il problema è la qualità a centrocampo... spero che Montolivo non abbia nulla di grave...


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

finitaaaaaaaaaaaaa tripletta del pazzo chissa le m* ahahahahh penseranno che e un errore ahahahha godoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Ufficiale: divento pazzo.


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Game Over!


----------



## Degenerate X (1 Settembre 2012)

Ah, -37


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Pessimi,però almeno sono contento.E mi sono sfogato un pò


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini e' da Milan e IO l'avevo detto


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Tre punti pesantissimi.


----------



## Trixed (1 Settembre 2012)

Cmq de sciglio titolare inamovibile,di un altro pianeta rispetto ad ebete

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cmq de sciglio titolare inamovibile,di un altro pianeta rispetto ad ebete


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Non l'avrei mai detto, purtroppo giocare con Ambrosini e Montolivo rotto dopo un po' ha portato al panico più totale.
Mi sorprende aver vinto a Bologna con un Tagliavento del genere, il peggior arbitro di A!


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Settembre 2012)

dopo sta tripletta ho visto tutto!!!! Si prende ossigeno, ma è insindacabile che si fa straschifo =_=


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

Partita così e così ma l'importante 3 punti


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

ci voleva come il pane questa vittoria. Bene cosi. Che pazzini la sappia buttare dentro non si scopre stasera, lo sconforto è di essere passati dal sogno sfiorato di vedere Tevez e Ibra a gennaio...a Pazzini


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

tagliavento scandaloso..ha dato 5 o 6 ammonizioni e non ce n'era manco una..come previsto de jong si porta dietro la nomea di cattivo e infatti appena ha sfiorato uno gli hanno dato il giallo..per il resto sono contento io!!abbiamo avuto carattere e non era facile...possiamo migliorare moltissimo..è iniziato un nuovo ciclo ed è inutile guardare al passato,a ibra e thiago e a chi c'era prima..ora il milan è questo e va sostenuto!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

l'importante che è una vittoria che da morale, a giocare bene penseremo dopo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Aahuahuahuhahauhauha Suma
> 
> "Mahafattotregolpazziniilpazzopazzini? Me lo confermate? U u u u u u u ilpazzopazzini"


ahahahahha


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bene i 3 punti.Vincere aiuta a vincere,il morale sale.Sulla prestazione ovviamente ottimo Pazzini,benissimo Acerbi e De Sciglio.Bene il Boa e m'è piaciuto De Jong.Da galera Nocerino.Gli altir che ve devo di'...

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

Ora che Pazzini ha esaurito il suo bonus stagionale di 3 gol, può accomodarsi in tribuna

Bene Acerbi, davvero due belle palle

De Jong onesto

Bojan ed El Shaarawy fantasmi

Nocerino ORRIDO


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> quoto, il problema è la qualità a centrocampo... spero che Montolivo non abbia nulla di grave...



C'è la sosta della nazionale adesso, PER FORTUNA, 2 settimane.
L'ho detto anche prima, con Ambro fuori dalle pallé, De Jong titolare e Montolivo per 90 minuti non avremmo sofferto così.
Nocerino gli ha fatto un regalo e gli ha dato carica, almeno stavolta non l'abbiamo pagata cara.
Grandissimo De Sciglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

chissa le m* che diranno muahahhhahaa


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

3 punti importantissimi,però non abbiamo avuto nessun merito,solo molto deretano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma non si potrebbe attivare la tag solo durante le partite?
Di sto passo facciamo topic stile interfans...
_________________________________________
Anche voi avete problemi col forum?
Mi da continui errori sul database


----------



## Nivre (1 Settembre 2012)

Godo solo per i tre punti... il resto è uno schifo.

Cazzini


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

tutto*******: "DA IMPAZZINI"


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma non dire cavolate......accomodati te in tribuna forza pazzo


----------



## Graxx (1 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria che ci voleva...uuuuh finalmente...bene de sciglio...questo deve giocare titolare a dx o a sx deve giocare..bene acerbi mi è piaciuto...bene anche boa...benissimo pazzini...il pazzo è il tipo di giocatore che ci serviva...il rapinatore...quello sempre pronto...mi piace...ottimo...andiamo avanti...è l'anno zero...vediamo quello che succede...viviamo alla giornata e godiamoci le giornate positive come questa...FORZA MILAN !!!


----------



## Tobi (1 Settembre 2012)

Offensivamente siamo penosi... Vediamo quando si decide a passare al 4-3-3. Boa De jong montolivo elsha pazzo binho e potremo far un bel campionato


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Ufficiale: l'AC Milan ha trovato il nuovo Pippo Inzaghi


E abbiamo trovato un terzino destro con i controca xxi 



Non abbiamo giocato benissimo ma la partita l'ha compromessa Nocerino con le palle perse e il rigore. 
COse negative: solo una, grave: il centrocampo. De Jong serve, ma serve anche altro. Senza qualità è IMPOSSIBILE creare gioco. Boa si abbassava sempre per cercare di impostare ed è stato l'unico a velocizzare la manovra e a provarci (che intesa con De Sciglio!  ). Montolivo ha qualità nei piedi ma non nella testa, Ambrosini sembra piantato a terra e Nocerino è davvero impresentabile.
El SHaarawy non malissimo ma sta SEMPRE troppo largo...ai fini del gioco risulta inutile (infatti non tira mai, raramente crossa).

La tanto criticata difesa ha giocato molto bene. Acerbi, che personalità!!!!

La cosa che mi è piaciuta di più: abbiamo retto in maniera eccellente dal punto di vista fisico. Moolto bene.

Il gioco arriverà ma sarà complicato: non abbiamo qualità.


Mi è piaciuto come si è mosso Bojan: DEVE giocare. Bojan- Pazzini con Boateng dietro è un attacco ottimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma non si potrebbe attivare la tag solo durante le partite?
> Di sto passo facciamo topic stile interfans...
> _________________________________________
> Anche voi avete problemi col forum?
> Mi da continui errori sul database


sisi a me capita quell'errore


----------



## KingGeorge (1 Settembre 2012)

Partita pessima ma 3 punti pesanti, son contento per la prestazione di Acerbi. La mummia giocatorino da lega pro


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;7310 ha scritto:


> sisi a me capita quell'errore



Si anche a me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

cesari a premium ha detto che ci sta un'altro rigore su calcio d'angolo su pazzini


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2012)

che partitaccia, abbiamo fatto 3 gollonzi allucinanti 

ma va bene così


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Stanno facendo vedere i replay e prima del rigore su Pazzini ce n'è un altro clamoroso su Pazzini su calcio d'angolo, avessero poco da ridire adesso.


----------



## Alex (1 Settembre 2012)

diciamo che la partita è stata bruttina, comunque ottimo de sciglio che si dimostra più capace di crossare di abate, bene acerbi e boateng. Male nocerino che per fortuna si è svegliato un tantino nel finale. Bravo pazzini ad essere cinico


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

ahahah fcinter gia rosica leggete qui "Dopo il rigore *inesistente *(aveva commesso fallo) procurato e segnato proprio da Pazzini, Diamanti ha pareggiato dagli undici metri su un rigore stavolta *netto*.


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo... il primo scontro salvezza è nostro!


----------



## Alfiorx (1 Settembre 2012)

Ci volevano proprio questi 3 punti. Ora lavorare lavorare lavorare in queste 2 settimane di pausa. Partita sufficiente, qualcosa di buono si è intravisto, ma servono maggiori certezze sul lato difensivo


----------



## Cutolo™ (1 Settembre 2012)

Un milan modesto e senza troppe pretese, abbiamo comunque portato a casa una vittoria in trasferta importantissima. Molti schemi di gioco vanno rivisti e corretti un po', ma nel complesso non ci possiamo lamentare, visto lo scempio di San siro di domenica scorsa.
Molto bene Acerbi che sembra aver trovato la giusta misura in mezzo alla difesa, ottimo inserimento di De Jong, che mi è sembrato subito in palla. Arbitraggio molto dubbio, rigore generosissimo, dopo di che Tagliavento si è ritrovato costretto a "pareggiare" un po' i conti dando 5 ammonizioni insensate. Bene aver fatto assaggiare qualche minuto di serie A anche a Niang, Bojan mi ha lasciato qualche dubbio, in un paio di occasioni mi è sembrato molle e spaventato. Nel complesso bene dai.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2012)

Ogni volta che il pallone arrivava ad Abbiati avevo paura.

Comunque l'importante é averla vinta.
Nocerino malissimo, nel secondo meno che nel primo. 
De Sciglio titolare, non importa dove


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Settembre 2012)

Dal punto di vista fisico abbiamo retto ? A me non è sembrato, mi sbaglierò, ma il bologna da quel che ho visto ha corso il triplo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Settembre 2012)

Nota positiva il risultato e l'acquisto di Pazzini (molto più concreto di Cassano), ma gioco latitante. Montolivo non è sicuramente la lampadina che illumina il centrocampo, il vecchio Seedorf gli piscia in testa.


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

bene solo per i 3 punti. de jong va bene..contento per l'esordio di niang


----------



## danyaj87 (1 Settembre 2012)

Il rigore non c'era fidati...


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

cmq sto forum e' lento,pieno di errori e altre robe,in piu' e' stata tolta la tag...

fate voi eh,ma la situazione per me e' peggiorata e non di poco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Salvati dall'incapacità di Agliardi,perchè ho visto un Milan abbastanza mediocre,nonostante un Boa in ripresa ed un discreto Elsha.


----------



## Alex Keaton (1 Settembre 2012)

Miglioramento rispetto alla Samp, bene Pazzini, De Jong, Acerbi e De Sciglio. Male Nocerino, Ambrosini, Montolivo e Bonera. Così-Così Antonini ed El Shaarawy (bene in fase di ripiego, male in fase offensiva). Troppi momenti di black-out in difesa però, meno che domenica scorsa, ma troppi lo stesso


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2012)

Vabbeh si capisce che facciamo schifo. Non sono questi 3 goal a farmi cambiare idea. Non ho visto idee di gioco, movimenti, furia agonistica, niente. Buon carattere si, ma poco altro. 

Peró ci sono le basi, in alcuni giocatori, per costruire una squadra per l'anno prossimo. 

Sottolineo, ancora una volta, che siamo giá a quota 5 infortunati da inizio stagione. Non male.


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Il Pazzoooooo 
Vista la squadra che abbiamo fare 3 punti così è oro colato.Bene Acerbi,non me l'aspettavo.
Si ripete la stesse storia vista con Van Bommel appena arrivato,Tagliavento non aspettava altro che ammonire De Jong.Lì m'è preso un nervoso assurdo,stavo spaccando la tv.Che essere immondo.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Milan scarso sotto tutti i punti divista, 3 gol arrivati per episodi

un rigore inesistente una papera di agliardi e un tiro sbilenco deviato


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> ahahah fcinter gia rosica leggete qui "Dopo il rigore *inesistente *(aveva commesso fallo) procurato e segnato proprio da Pazzini, Diamanti ha pareggiato dagli undici metri su un rigore stavolta *netto*.



beh, bisogna essere obiettivi. Nel primo rigore ci poteva stare addirittura il fallo di Pazzini, che a mio avviso si è anche buttato. Il rigore loro invece era assolutamente netto, visto che Nocerino non ha toccato la palla ma il giocatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Milan scarso sotto tutti i punti divista, 3 gol arrivati per episodi
> 
> un rigore inesistente una papera di agliardi e un tiro sbilenco deviato



Ma intanto incassiamo questi tre punti. Mettiamoci in testa che con questa rosa dobbiamo arrivarci a fine stagione, con la sosta della nazionale in mezzo Allegri ha il tempo di lavorare un po'. De Jong ottimo nonostante non ha fatto neanche un allenamento col gruppo. Allegri aveva provato a metterlo a destra, ma poi ha spostato ambro e in mezzo la musica è cambiata subito. Montolivo mezzala da rivedere, peccato per l'infortunio. Se è davvero il flessore anche per lui un mese di stop


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bill ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista fisico abbiamo retto ? A me non è sembrato, mi sbaglierò, ma il bologna da quel che ho visto ha corso il triplo.



Penso che intendesse che alla fine della partita ne avevamo piu' del Bologna!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Leggo commenti impietosi ma, secondo me, oggi era fondamentale vincere, perciò bene così.


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi ottimo, come dicevo, diamogli tempo prima di bollarlo come scarso.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 5,5 Non mi è sembrato particolarmente sicuro anche se ha messo bene la barriera sui loro calci di punizione
De Sciglio 7 Partita quasi perfetta. Difende bene (gli serve solo un po' di sicurezza in più e magari un aiuto che non arrivava mai) e attacca in maniera splendida. Arriva al limite dell'area palla al piede, e non solo sul fondo come Abate.
Bonera 6 In paio di movimenti errati nel secondo tempo ma nel complesso tiene bene
Acerbi 7 Non sbaglia nulla. Grande personalità
Antonini 6 Non ha qualità, non ha personalità. Fa il compitino
Montolivo 5 Non ha giocato una palla in maniera degna
Ambrosini 6 Finisce in crescendo ma è falloso, lento e macchinoso
Nocerino 4 Meglio nella ripresa, ma i suoi errori hanno compromesso gioco e per poco anche il risultato
Boateng 7 Ha voglia. Ci mette grinta, velocità, sacrificio (come fa notare anche Boban). Non ancora al top...deve ritrovarsi solo mentalmente.
El Shaarawy 5,5 A parte la palla ad Antonini non gli ho visto fare "cose utili" per chiudere l'azione: cross, tiri, dribbling.. nulla
Pazzini 8: 3 gol e tutti a casa. Sgomita, ci prova, segna... andiamoci cauti ma sembra Pippo Inzaghi

De Jong 5,5 meglio la seconda parte della sua prestazione, col Milan sul 2-1. Non si poteva chiedere di più. 
Bojan 6: spunti mooolto interessanti. L'ho visto rientrare, fare movimenti senza palla eccellenti, per poco non serviva un assist al bacio
Niang sv

Allegri 6,5: non sarà facile trovare la quadratura del cerchio. Nell'intervista ha detto che voleva provare una sorta di 4-2-3-1, segno che in allenamento c'ha lavorato. Ma non c'è un cilindro da cui tirar fuori la qualità. La squadra era messa in campo bene. Deve lavorare sul gioco... in qualche modo bisogna migliorare (Emanuelson in e Nocerino out ad esempio)


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

dobbiamo sperare anche nella fortuna quest'anno, visto come stiamo messi... quindi bene così


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2012)

d'accordissimo coi voti, ne mettere un mezzo in più a acerbi, mi è piaciuto tantissimo spero continui cosi e la sua condizione può solo migliorare..nocerino non è più quello dell'anno scorso, metterei titolare emanuelson e lo utilizzerei solo a partita in corso


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso che intendesse che alla fine della partita ne avevamo piu' del Bologna!



Assolutamente. Non hanno corso più di noi. Quelli "piantati" erano i soliti: Ambrosini, Bonera... Ma tutti hanno corso, chi bene (Boa, De Sciglio) chi meno bene (El Shaarawy, Nocerino).
Non ho visto nessun calo fisico nel corso dei 90': e questo è un segnale ottimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Chi ha Sky sa dirmi se bergomi ha rosicato per i gol di pazzini?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria insperata, ma non è giocando cosi che si va avanti. Sopratutto con quest'atteggiamento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2012)

Buona partita più che altro per la fiducia, ma i problemi restano tantissimi.

Come al solito gli interisti lo prendono nel didietro in uno scambio di mercato


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2012)

abbiamo giocato male ma se giocare male vuol dire vincere allora ben venga


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

bergomi non deve commentare il milan,mai


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;7493 ha scritto:


> abbiamo giocato male ma se giocare male vuol dire vincere allora ben venga


il problema è che non può andarci sempre così di ****.
E siamo il Milan. Accontentarci di queste partitelle mi fa davvero male.

Non ho niente contro Pazzini, ma non sono proprio riuscita ad esultare a manco uno dei suoi gol.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

E' palese che il gioco,almeno ora,faccia pena,pena,pena.Dobbiamo migliorare e creare una squadra futuribile.Vorrei divertirmi quando vedo il Milan,non soffrire le pene dell'inferno.Poi cambiamo modulo,che questo è osceno,ancora piu' della manovra,orrenda a dir poco!


----------



## sion (1 Settembre 2012)

la cosa negativa di questa serata e' che dalla prossima partita torna abate titolare


----------



## colcuoresivince (1 Settembre 2012)

I veri milanisti veri esultano sempre quando segna uno dei nostri, i momenti di riflessione ci sono a fine gara ma sfido chiunque a non aver gioito per i 3 gol del pazzo!
Sarà un anno difficile ma bisogna sostenere la squadra!
Abbiamo molti italiani titolari quindi un motivi dei nostri colori.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2012)

E' andata, l'importante era questo! Il gioco arriverà, contava il risultato stasera!


----------



## addox (2 Settembre 2012)

Da una squadra nuova come questo Milan, non ci si può aspettare il gioco in questo momento.
Dopo la sconfitta di Domenica scorsa, era importante vincere, e abbiamo vinto. Io rimenderei i giudizi definitivi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E' andata, l'importante era questo! Il gioco arriverà, contava il risultato stasera!



...infatti, in questi 15 giorni si lavorerà sul gioco.


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

sono 15 giorni davvero utili  
Speriamo dai...
P.s. di Montolivo si sa nulla?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Contento per la vittoria ma a parte ciò c'è poco di cui esaltarsi, la squadra non gioca per niente bene viviamo di fiammate. Se Allegri sarà capace di dare un gioco a questo gruppo potremmo sicuramente cercare di entrare in Champions, altrimenti sarà davvero difficile.
Comunque contento di Pazzini sono sicuro che qui da noi potrà fare bene.


----------



## Francy (2 Settembre 2012)

Brutta partita oggi, ma i 3 punti e i 3 goal servivano troppo. Purtroppo abbiamo grossi problemi a centrocampo. Ambrosini non regge più i ritmi, Montolivo si vedeva che stava poco bene dall'inizio, Nocerino purtroppo male, mi dispiace.

Abbiamo sofferto la superiorità numerica a centrocampo del Bologna e Diamanti, a cui lasciavamo troppo spazio troppo spesso. Per il resto benissimo Acerbi, Boateng e Pazzini, bene De Sciglio e De Jong dopo che ha preso le misure, abbastanza positivo anche Bojan.

Purtroppo manca la qualità, e quella non si fabbrica, ma con De Jong in mezzo al campo e, magari, un centrocampo Montolivo-De Jong-Emanuelson con Boateng mezzapunta tornante, potremmo fare buone cose.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

In attesa che Nocerino rientri in condizione...


----------



## Aphex (2 Settembre 2012)

Buon inizio, finalmente un risultato utile; ovviamente non ci si DEVE accontentare, dato che c'è ancora molto su cui lavorare.

A piccola considerazione, il giallo dato a De Jong è uno dei più scandalosi che abbia visto su un campo da calcio. Tagliavento l'ha dato solo per la "fama" da macellaio e stop. Assurdo.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo Pazzini!
La vittoria del cuore!

3 punti importanti, adesso riposo.


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2012)

In confronto a una settimana fa è oro, ora ci saranno 15 giorni con un risultato positivo e maggiori motivazioni, da sfruttare per poter dare un'identità di gioco a questa squadra.
De Sciglio per me rischia di diventare uno dei più giovani terzini destri titolari della nazionale, perché agli europei Abate ha dimostrato di essere il più forte terzino italiano, e De Sciglio fra pochissimo lo supera se continua così, potrebbe essere lui il titolare ai mondiali se lavora bene come sta facendo, davvero uno splendido prospetto. Se mostrasse in tutti i 90' la personalità degli ultimi 20 minuti questo si prende la nazionale in scioltezza perché se vuole la profondità la sa attaccare e anche bene.
Acerbi grande sorpresa, sta entrando in condizione, bravo anche ad impostare e a proporsi anche in fase offensiva durante le azioni e non solo a palla inattiva, grande personalità, deve continuare così.
Boateng dopo l'arrivo dei nuovi si è ****** sotto e si è visto perché ha smesso di fare buona parte delle sue velleitarie ******* e si è sbattuto per la squadra.
Elsha ha mostrato alcuni dei suoi colpi d'effetto ma certo non ha avuto una sola possibilità di mettersi davvero in luce, se velocizziamo il gioco lo possiamo sfruttare, altrimenti non può mostrare il suo valore reale, comunque meglio rispetto che contro la samp.
Antonini anche lui bene, speriamo che le responsabilità gli giovino e limitino le sue *******, buoni cross anche da parte sua.
Bojan ha fatto vedere buone cose, nello stretto sa dialogare, per poco non sforna l'assit per il poker di pazzini.
Pazzini ha fatto 3 gol alla inzaghi, molto bene, poi far ********* gli interisti non ha mai prezzo.XD
De jong ingiudicabile perché ha tutte le attenuanti del mondo, aspettare è giusto e doveroso.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini mi ha sorpreso positivamente, De Jong non male, Nocerino da impiccare..partitca comunque, dobbiamo ancora trovare la quadratura del gioco. Vincere così significa che le cose girano bene a nostro favore..speriamo che il periodo pieno di sederino continui fino a fine campionato


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio s'è confermato un buonissimo giocatore su cui poter da subito fare affidamento. 
Acerbi in netto miglioramento, anche se avrebbe bisogno di un compagno di reparto che gli possa dare più sicurezza, cosa che Bonera non può fare. Zapata - Acerbi, con il tempo, potrebbe diventare la difesa più "completa". 
Antonini è da panchinare, non appena rientra Abate vedrei bene De Sciglio a sinistra.

Centrocampo malissimo nel primo tempo, leggermente meglio nel secondo, dove siamo riusciti a contenere meglio e ripartire con maggior efficacia.
Nocerino irriconoscibile. Montolivo sfigato per l'infortunio, stava facendo bene. Ambro ha fatto il suo compito senza infam*a nè lode. Boateng finalmente ai suoi livelli, ma bisogna dire anche che nelle partite precedenti aveva giocato fuori ruolo. 
De Jong è palesemente fuori forma, ma ha mostrato d'esser un giocatore quadrato e molto pratico. Può migliorare molto.

In attacco El Shaarawy ha offerto l'ennesima prova opaca, con qualche ottima giocata che lascia intravedere ancora spiragli. Gli darei ancora fiducia, è necessario avere pazienza.
Pazzini ha fatto quello che ci si aspetta da un attaccante come lui. Pur non essendo in formissima, ha dimostrato che se la palla la porti in area avversaria, lui la sa mettere dentro. 
Bojan un pò timido, ma non giudicabile. 

Secondo me possiamo e dobbiamo velocizzare la manovra. Un'idea potrebbe esser quella di inserire Emanuelson a centrocampo al posto di un falegname.


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2012)

Tassotti ha lasciato intendere che Allegri sta meditando nei prossimi 15 giorni di fare un 4-2-3-1
Abbiati
Abate Zapata Acerbi De Sciglio
Montolivo De Jong
Bojan Boateng Robinho (El Shaarawy)
Pazzini (Niang)

Sarebbe una formazione che avrebbe in campo 11 giocatori che corrono e si sacrificano in difesa, quindi tutta la squadra coprirebbe, ma tutti pronti per lanciarsi in contropiede in grande velocità, e con una varietà di opzioni sia centrali che sulla fascia consentirebbero una gestione migliore del pallone.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2012)

3 punti che danno morale alla squadra. Ora 15 giorni per prendere forma visto che Boateng, Acerbi e De Jong mi sembrano un po' indietro.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Settembre 2012)

SI E' VINTO e la cosa è chiaramente positiva, importante anche per evitare di deprimere l'ambiente; detto ciò mancano ancora tante cose, anche se con una squadra cosi inedita non poteva essere che cosi: squadra lenta, senza uno straccio di gioco e nella parte centrale del secondo tempo a tratti spaesata, imbarazzante... vero è che siamo ancora incerottati senza alcuni giocatori, ora come ora troppo importanti (o potenzialmente tali) come Zapata, Mexes, Robinho e speriamo di poter dire anche Pato...ma è anche ora che Allegri inizi a dare un gioco, velocità e grinta a questa squadra...unico modo per sopperire all' impoverimento qualitativo che sappiamo...altrimenti non si va lontano.

Andando sui singoli, grandissimo Pazzini ovviamente sperando che continui cosi (e io ci credo), non male Bojan, pessimo invece ancora una volta Elsha, veramente inutile; non male la difesa invece che ha cmq retto benino, bene Acerbi e De sciglio anche se non sono mancati errori.
Il Centrocampo è stato la vera nota dolente: Nocerino deprimente e soprattutto Montolivo, veramente penoso...ed è la cosa che mi preoccupa piu' di tutte, visto che la riuscita di questo giocatore è fondamentale per le sorti del centrocampo. 

Insomma nonostante non si sia visto granchè, qualche segnale incoraggiante c'è comunque stato.
Ora Allegri ha 2 settimane per cominciare a dare un straccio di gioco a questa squadra: mancherà sempre qualità non avendo piu' chi sappiamo, ma è anche vero che il livello delle altre pretendenti per il podio non è che sia cosi eccelso ed irraggiungibile dai...e quindi abbiamo il dovere di crederci o cmq dare il massimo!
Juventus docet


----------



## GioNF (2 Settembre 2012)

Bene, abbiamo vinto. Ma abbiamo giocato davvero malissimo. Adesso, senza Ibra, Allegri deve assolutamente dare un gioco a questo Milan, altrimenti siamo spacciati. É tutto nelle sue mani. Benissimo De Sciglio, un gran bel terzino, bene Pazzini e Boateng, male, anzi, malissimo Nocerino. Sono sconvolto dalla sua involuzione, ha fatto degli errori clamorosi. Irriconoscibile. Leggevo del 4231. Beh, mi sembra un'ottima idea, a patto di giocare con Ambro-De Jong, perché Montolivo é improponibile.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Settembre 2012)

Azz...sono andato lunghissimo!!!


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Non me l'aspettavo.
Partita cominciata bene, poi siamo calati vistosamente e se gli episodi non fossero girati avremmo potuto perderla.

Grande Pazzini, mi ha sorpreso speriamo sia solo l'inizio, deve raggiungere almeno i 15 gol stagionali in A.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2012)

Male Bonera e Antonini, bene Acerbi

Malissimo Nocerino

Pazzini...mmm...bel terzo gol, ma gli altri due...

Fatto sta che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, e non sempre ci regaleranno papere e rigori a casaccio come stasera


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Concordo, sembravamo allo sbando e senza ordine, oltretutto giocavamo contro un modesto avversario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Concordo, sembravamo allo sbando e senza ordine, oltretutto giocavamo contro un modesto avversario.



questo modesto avversario, va bene che ha perso ramirez, ma l'anno scorso ci ha bloccato due volte sia a casa loro che a san siro, è vero ancora c'è molto da migliorare ma è una vittoria che non può che dare morale e fare sperare bene per il futuro


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria, niente Robambo, che voglio di più ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vittoria, niente Robambo, che voglio di più ?



tranquillo, quando tornerà saremo ancora più forti e miglioreremo dal punto di vista del gioco offensivo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2012)

Il problema del Milan è il solito, manca il gioco. Montolivo non ha la personalità di un Pirlo, di un Seedorf. Ho visto la partita, il Bologna ha giocato meglio per un tempo e mezzo, se avesse sfruttato le occasioni che ha avuto, probabilmente saremmo già a parlare di dimissioni o esonero di Allegri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Partita giocata malissimo; che pena. Tre gol arrivati da tre episodi fortuiti ( rigore inesistente, papera di Agliardi, tiro sbilenco di Nocerino). Non andremo lontano.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Settembre 2012)

La nota positiva per il Milan è che si è vista la concretezza di un Pazzini rispetto a faraoni e ballerini di samba.


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2012)

3 punti pesantissimi!!!! ci volevano meno male


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (2 Settembre 2012)

la faraona e' impresentabile(questo e' un altro pato in versione obesa). salvo solo i 3 punti ,cmq cosi' giusto al 10 posto si arriva dai.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawhy ha bisogno di giocare con continuità in Serie A. Secondo me doveva andare in prestito. E' chiaro che con l'infortunio di Robinho oramai non era più possibile, altrimenti uno scambio di prestiti con il Genoa per Merkel ci avrebbe fatto veramente molto comodo.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (2 Settembre 2012)

Facciamo veramente schifo... L'unica speranza di arrivare terzi è che Pazzini faccia come Milito nell'anno dove se nè andato Ibrahimovic dalle *****...


----------



## walter 22 (2 Settembre 2012)

Brutta partita, buono solo in risultato, ma si sa che quest'anno siamo messi male a livello tecnico. Comunque io qualcosa di positivo l'ho visto, Acerbi sembra avere personalità può dire la sua, de Jong è partito spaesato ma il suo finale di partita è stato in crescendo si vede che è un giocatore di livello, Boateng sta migliorando ieri è stato uno dei migliori e Pazzini è uno che la butta dentro. C'è da lavorare serve velocità di manovra altrimenti siamo troppo prevedibili, dobbiamo sopperire la mancanza di tecnica con la corsa, Allegri deve dare un gioco a questa squadra altrimenti è meglio che si faccia da parte.


----------



## Petrecte (2 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Tassotti ha lasciato intendere che Allegri sta meditando nei prossimi 15 giorni di fare un 4-2-3-1
> Abbiati
> Abate Zapata Acerbi De Sciglio
> Montolivo De Jong
> ...



Spero propio di vedere questa formazione in futuro,per me è la più logica cn la rosa attuale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Spero propio di vedere questa formazione in futuro,per me è la più logica cn la rosa attuale.



Ho come il brutto presentimento che invece Allegri non intenda schiodarsi dal 4-3-1-2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

ho visto solo i primi 20 minuti
proprio ieri dicevo che Pazzini farà male e ha fatto tripletta


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

brutta partita, non ci siamo perdiamo troppi palloni, nocerino ieri e stato irriconoscibile,bojan ha giocato poco e fra un po ha fatto piu del faraone, ho sensazione che lo stiamo un po bruciando,sul 2-1 ci e andata bene che agliardi non la stoppata e pazzini la buttata dentro ogni tanto abbiamo pure noi un po di fortuna, il terzo gol davvero un bel gol,tagliavento cmq ammoniva un po a caso non tutti secondo me erano da giallo

cambiando "discorso" ho letto il post in " Regole generali" volevo rispondere ma e già stata chiusa la discussione, volevo chiedere scusa a maryo hai perfettamente ragione non capiterà piu


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo modesto avversario, va bene che ha perso ramirez, ma l'anno scorso ci ha bloccato due volte sia a casa loro che a san siro, è vero ancora c'è molto da migliorare ma è una vittoria che non può che dare morale e fare sperare bene per il futuro



Sono cambiati troppi giocatori nelle due squadre per fare un paragone con l'anno scorso.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, scusate eh.. Ma che tipo di gioco di aspettavate da un centrocampo composto da Nocerino-Ambrosini-De jong? Sono tre mediani, il regista, ovvero Montolivo si è fatto male quasi subito, è ovvio che tutto si fa subito più complicato, se non c'è nessuno a servire le punte!


----------



## ReyMilan (2 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino è finito senza Ibra secondo me


----------



## raducioiu (2 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Tassotti ha lasciato intendere che Allegri sta meditando nei prossimi 15 giorni di fare un 4-2-3-1
> Abbiati
> Abate Zapata Acerbi De Sciglio
> Montolivo De Jong
> ...



Per me possiamo reggere questa formazione solo con Ambrosini (o comunque un mediano) al posto di Montolivo.


----------



## Pamparulez (2 Settembre 2012)

4-2-3-1?! Magari.. però ci vogliono 2 mediani puri davanti alla difesa. Anche De Jong-Nocerino andrebbero bene.


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2012)

gli manca uno che tiene palla davanti e apre i suoi inserimenti, sicuramente segnerà molto meno


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

intanto abbiamo vinto e questo è quella che conta..è normale che non abbiamo giocato bene ne ieri en contro la samp, siamo una squadra che ha smantellato e ha rivoluzionato la rosa e sta ripartendo coi giovani, è normale faticare le prime partite e poi in fondo si trattava sempre di un avversario che l'anno scorso, pur avendo a detta di tutti una rosa competitiva, non siamo riusciti a battere ne a san siro ne a casa loro..de sciglio 92 el shaarawy 92 acerbi 89 bojan 90 niang 94, abbiamo ringiovanito e di tanto anche, è una roba che forse in serie A se escludiamo la Roma delle grandi non ha fatto nessuno


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

4-2-3-1 sarebbe un buon modulo. Il problema è rappresentato da una difesa che difficilmente potrebbe sostenerlo.


----------



## amarildo (2 Settembre 2012)

Partita noiosa a ritmi Montolivo illuminata solo dagli sprazzi di Boateng e dai goals di Pazzini.
A questo Milan sarebbe servito uno come Kaka che pensa velocemente sul da farsi, sarebbe
una manna per Pazzini, comunque benvengano i 3 punti.


----------



## folletto (2 Settembre 2012)

Come già detto l'unica cosa buona (o quasi) di questa partita è il risultato. Speriamo che quando saranno più in condizione giochino anche un pochino meglio.


----------

